# Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt



## langelandsklaus (11. Oktober 2004)

Moin Boardies,

oh-nemo, wippi und ich haben uns als Karnevallsflüchtlinge entschlossen, die jäcken Tage am kleinen Belt zu verbringen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ein bisschen Trolling ein bisschen Pilken und ein bisschen  #g - je nach Wetterlage   - sozusagen für uns die Generalprobe für das AB-Bootsanglertreffen 2005 

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Boardie mit Boot Lust sich uns anzuschließen ?


----------



## oh-nemo (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Helau - Alaaf und Petri Heil :q
Das Angelwochenende das wird Geil.

So richtich schöööön trainieren für´s Bootsanglertreffen 2005.
Hat noch jemand von der Bootsfahrenden Zunft Lust mitzukommen?
Gibt im Februar Gute Dorsche und Mefo´s hier im LilleBelt.
Und manchmal auch eine von den 5 Tonnen ausgebüxten Steelheads :q


----------



## quicksilver540 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Moin Moin mein Klaus!!! Das hört sich nicht schlecht an ,da ich ja leider am Bootsanglertreffen nicht teilnehmen kann(Scheiss Skiurlaub)#c wäre das ne Alternative.Aber wann is Karneval?????;+ .Irgendwann im Februar, oder?Bin halt nen Norddeutscher.Wollte auch evtl. im November noch mal nen paar Tage hoch.

Wie schauts denn da bei euch aus?
Gruss aus Hamburg


----------



## oh-nemo (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				quicksilver540 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte auch evtl. im November noch mal nen paar Tage hoch.
> 
> Wie schauts denn da bei euch aus?
> Gruss aus Hamburg


Quickie das is doch n Wort.Warst Du schon mal am Kl. Belt ?

Na Klausi was sagst Du dazu???
Hast bestimmt Hochsaison mit der Stickmaschine,oder?


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				quicksilver540 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wann is Karneval?????;+ .Irgendwann im Februar, oder?Bin halt nen Norddeutscher.Wollte auch evtl. im November noch mal nen paar Tage hoch.



Für alle nicht Rheinländer: Das Karnevallswochenende 2005 ist das erste Wochenende im Februar und das geht von Weiberfastnacht, den 03.02.05 bis Rosenmomtag den 07.02.05
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ quicksilver
Bootsanglertreffen ist gerade vonne Regierung genehmigt worden #6


----------



## quicksilver540 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

#6 Na dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt!!Werde schon mal nen Eisbrecher organisieren#6 .
@Klaus ,schön ichfreue mich riesig ,wird nen heiden Spass auf Fehmarn.Müssen unds denn wohl mal anmelden um nicht unterm Bötche schlafen zu müssen.Können wir ja morgen mal abklären.
Könnten sich abenr gern noch ein paar melden für Dänemark.Je mehr wir in einer Hütte sind umso weniger müssen wir frieren.
Also mal los ihr Frostbeulen


----------



## quicksilver540 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hi oh nemo!!wo ich gerade so schau Quicki wär auch nen geeiler nickname,mal ssehn ob ich es geändert kriege:g :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Na Klausi was sagst Du dazu???
> Hast bestimmt Hochsaison mit der Stickmaschine,oder?



Lass die Hochsaison mal Hochsaison sein - wozu bin ich denn verheiratet?  
Wenn ich nicht vor Februar noch mal Ostseewasser unterm Mors bekomme, dann drehe ich ab


----------



## oh-nemo (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				quicksilver540 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi oh nemo!!wo ich gerade so schau Quicki wär auch nen geeiler nickname,mal ssehn ob ich es geändert kriege:g :q


Bodo 4711 hat sich ja auch in Lotte umtaufen lassen 
@Klausi bin Allzeit breit und bereit :q


----------



## Lotte (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,


@ oh-nemo: das war bodo6741!!!

hallo an alle in diesem thread!!! ich bin auch dabei!!! sollte ich hinbekommen!!! betet mal, daß wir da kein riesen seminar ins haus bekommen!!! also rechnet mal fest mit mir!!! aber ohne boot!!! ist da noch im winterlager!!! da komme ich erst anfang märz wieder ran!!! wird mit den reperaturen und den inspektionen für die motoren schon eng genug zum bootsanglertreffen!


----------



## langelandsklaus (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				quicksilver540 schrieb:
			
		

> #6 Na dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt!!Werde schon mal nen Eisbrecher organisieren#6 .



Nee nicht ganz -bis jetzt 2 Boote und 5 Boardies


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Habe gerade mal mit Klaus Hansen gesprochen. Für alle die teilnehmen wollen: bitte Wathose mitbringen, da der Bootssteg abgebaut ist und erst am 1.3.05 wieder aufgebaut wird. Wenn er die Anzahl der Boote kennt, wird er eine entsprechende Anzahl von Ankerbojen in´s Wasser bringen !  #6 



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt im Februar Gute Dorsche und Mefo´s hier im LilleBelt.
> Und manchmal auch eine von den 5 Tonnen ausgebüxten Steelheads :q



z.Zt. wreden dort gute Dorsche bis 90 cm auf Jiggs gefangen. Die Trollingangler berichten auch von guten Fangergebnissen - man muß also nicht unbedingt bis Februar warten


----------



## bengt (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

hab mir den termin  schon mal in den kalender geritzt.
kann aber leider noch keine feste zusage machen...
sieht aber ganz gut aus.
wenn, dann mit (bonsai-)boot.
bis denne,
bengt


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				bengt schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir den termin  schon mal in den kalender geritzt.
> kann aber leider noch keine feste zusage machen...
> sieht aber ganz gut aus.
> wenn, dann mit (bonsai-)boot.
> ...



Ich denke Mitte Januar sollte feststehen, wer alle dabei ist. Ich hoffe natürlich auf einen eisfreien Winter


----------



## bengt (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

zitat von langelandsklaus : "Ich denke Mitte Januar sollte feststehen, wer alle dabei ist."

kein thema, sollte sich für mich in den nächsten 3 wochen klären...

nur dann halt nicht, wenn ich am letzten okt-wochenende da oben schon alle fische rausziehe... ;-))


----------



## Lotte (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				bengt schrieb:
			
		

> nur dann halt nicht, wenn ich am letzten okt-wochenende da oben schon alle fische rausziehe... ;-))


 moin-moin,

 dann halte dich gefälligst zurück |supergri|supergri:m!!! neee, wünsche dir wiel spaß und jede menge fisch!!! uns wünsche ich dann aber einen fetten bericht mit super bildern!!!


----------



## bengt (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

@ lotte

nee, keine panik!
als blutiger anfänger (habe meine erste rute vor nicht mal eineinhalb jahren gekauft) freu ich mich über jeden fisch in mittlerer größe, den ich mit nach hause schleppen kann! also bei mir heißts noch, ÜBERHAUPT was anständiges zu fangen. der erste horni und der erste knurrhahn waren ein erlebnis! :l 
das ist für euch alte hasen sicher keinen bericht wert; aber vielleicht gibts ja eine überraschung ;-)...
bis denne,
bengt


----------



## Lotte (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,

 als alten hasen würde ich mich nie bezeichnen!!!

 und übrigens (ich glaube zumindest, daß ich im namen aller spreche): hier ist jeder bericht willkommen!!! ob nun viel oder wenig, großen oder kleinen fisch!!!  also, ich freue mich schon jetzt auf deinen bericht und die bilder!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> als alten hasen würde ich mich nie bezeichnen!!!
> 
> und übrigens (ich glaube zumindest, daß ich im namen aller spreche): hier ist jeder bericht willkommen!!! ob nun viel oder wenig, großen oder kleinen fisch!!!  also, ich freue mich schon jetzt auf deinen bericht und die bilder!!!



Da kann ich mich lotte zu 100 % anschließen !


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Wie sieht es aus - wollen sich noch mehr Boardies mit und/oder ohne Boot anschließen. Ist eigentlich eine gute Jahreszeit zum Schleppen #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Falls wir wiedererwartens schlechtes Wetter haben sollten, habe ich auch noch eine Alternative gefunden.

Ich persönlich verspreche mit von der Angelei un diese Jahreszeit sehr  viel. Man muß sich nur entsprechend Kleiden - sonst


----------



## Quappenqualle (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Das wär natürlich geil. Vor allen, weil ich Karneval nicht leiden kann, zumindest hier bei uns (ist immer so an den Haaren herbeigezogene Fröhlichkeit.. #c )

Unser Böötchen ist aber bestimmt zu lütt für den Kl. Belt im Februar (3,80m ehem. Segeljolle mit 5 PS Tohatsu)...

Aber ich könnt mir endlich mal die tollen Boote ansehen, die ich schon so oft hier im Board bewundern durfte... :l


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Das wär natürlich geil. Vor allen, weil ich Karneval nicht leiden kann, zumindest hier bei uns (ist immer so an den Haaren herbeigezogene Fröhlichkeit.. #c )
> 
> Unser Böötchen ist aber bestimmt zu lütt für den Kl. Belt im Februar (3,80m ehem. Segeljolle mit 5 PS Tohatsu)...



Hallo Quappenqualle,

hast recht mit 5 PS könnte das bei den Strömungsverhältnissen, die wir zeitweise dort oben haben, etwas schwierig werden. |uhoh: 
Wir müssen mal sehen wer bei wem auf dem Boot mitfahren kann.
Bei mir fahren bereits schon oh-nemo und wippi mit.
Quicksilver540 und lotte werden bestimmt das 2. Team werden.
Bengt hat, glaube ich, noch einen Platz frei !


----------



## oh-nemo (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Ooohhh Mann das wird Geil.
Bei jedem Fisch ein lautes Helau und Aalaaf :q
Freu mich schon Lotte ,Bengt und Quickie 540 mal persönlich kennen zu lernen :m
Übrigens sind es keine 4 Monate mehr.... #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ooohhh Mann das wird Geil.
> Bei jedem Fisch ein lautes Helau und Aalaaf :q
> Freu mich schon Lotte ,Bengt und Quickie 540 mal persönlich kennen zu lernen :m
> Übrigens sind es keine 4 Monate mehr.... #6



Mensch Jörg, das Du mir nicht noch mit Konfetti und Luftschlangen das Boot vollhaust !  
Quickie kannste doch schon auf Fehman kennenlernen, wenn Du uns besuchen kommst.  :q


----------



## bengt (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Quappenqualle,
> Wir müssen mal sehen wer bei wem auf dem Boot mitfahren kann.
> Bei mir fahren bereits schon oh-nemo und wippi mit.
> Quicksilver540 und lotte werden bestimmt das 2. Team werden.
> Bengt hat, glaube ich, noch einen Platz frei !



erstmal @ langelandklaus: kann jetzt zusagen, bin fest dabei! das woende auf jeden fall, ob schon ab do, muß ich erst noch sehen.

@quappenqualle: ja, langelandklaus hat recht! habe noch einen platz frei. dazu muß ich aber sagen: mein böötchen ist auch nurn knappen meter länger als deins (aber mit 40ps hinten dran; ein foto findest du auf der bootsanglertreffen2005-seite). dh bei viel wind bzw. wellen wirds etwas bockig. da müssen wir ggf. die "breiten" stellen (zb. flessingen oder flaekoejet) meiden und uns in den faenoesund bzw. snaevringen zurückziehen. 
deswegen habe ich das boot bisher immer in russelbaek ins wasser gelassen, um auf der sicheren (geschützten) seite zu sein. g. aalbo kenne ich nicht, werden wir dann halt sehen, wies paßt...
achso, ja, bin ein greenhorn, was das angeln angeht. wenn dich das alles nicht abschreckt, kannst du aber gerne bei mir mitfahren. 
gruß
bengt


ps:wenn du eine rettungsweste hast, wäre gut, sonst sag bescheid, daß ich ggf. noch eine organisieren kann. habe zwar zwei alte zusätzlich auf dem boot, die will ich dir aber nicht "andrehen".


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Klasse Bengt, dann sind wir ja schon zu 3 Booten dort oben ! Auch schön, das Du ggf. Quappenqualle mitnehmen kannst #6 

Seekarte kleiner Belt hier klicken !


----------



## Quappenqualle (1. November 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die nette Einladung bengt! Ich werde mir den Termin jetzt mal vormerken. Aber definitiv zusagen geht sicher erst später..

Aber eine Rettungsweste hab ich natürlich.. Und ein Schlauchboot, so wie oh.nehmo eins hat haben wir auch (nur ein wenig kürzer glaube ich). Damit müsst's doch eigentlich funzen..

Wir sind mit dem Ding vom 19.11.-21.11.  in Rerik. Da werden wir mal testen, ob der 5 PS Tohatsu mit dem NVA-Schlauchboot harmoniert.. :q


----------



## bengt (1. November 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

@Quappenqualle:
alles klar.
bin mal gespannt, was bei eurem test herauskommt. 
falls ihr im feb. im kleinen belt mit den 5ps nicht auskommt, und ihr meint, daß 3 weitere ps was bringen, kann ich euch für dort eventuell nen 8ps-mercury ausleihen..
bis denne,
bengt


----------



## Hayabusa (2. November 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin moin, hab am wochenende mit quicksilver gesprochen, bin auch dabei.


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. November 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Hayabusa schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin, hab am wochenende mit quicksilver gesprochen, bin auch dabei.



Schön Olaf, mit oder ohne eigenes Boot ????


----------



## Hayabusa (2. November 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

wenn wir genug boote sind, bzw. marco noch einen freien platz für mich hat dann ohne. ansonsten komme ich mit eigenem boot


----------



## quicksilver540 (2. November 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Moin Mädels,was sagt man dazu ,da kauft der Olaf sich nen Boot,macht den Führerschein (Vielleicht klappts ja:q )der Kerl übt nämlich kein Stück ,schleppt mich das Wochenende über die Hanseboot,will alles für sein Boot haben und dann bei anderen mitfahren?????#d #d Aber ich freu mich trotzdem das er mitkommt

Gruss Marco
PS .Dr is ja fast wie Klaus ,der stellt auch sein Boot in ne beheizte Halle und lässt sich im Winter über die Ostsee spazieren fahren|uhoh: #d .


----------



## Hayabusa (3. November 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

 hey habe gestern schwer angefangen zulernen, mir raucht noch immer der kopf.
was für eine frage, fahre natürlich sehr gerne bei dir mit. ds wochenende hat uns sehr viel spaß gemacht, hoffe wir wiederholen das bald noch einmal mit kiez besuch . ansonsten fischmarkt war weltklasse, der fisch irgendwie nicht so ganz .....


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. November 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Hayabusa schrieb:
			
		

> wenn wir genug boote sind, bzw. marco noch einen freien platz für mich hat dann ohne. ansonsten komme ich mit eigenem boot



Olaf komm Du mal ruhig mit Deinem neuen Boot, ich will das ja auch mal sehen  und das muß ja noch  #g werden  :q 

@ Marco
ich habe nur so gedacht als Beifahrer ist ja auch nicht so schlecht. Falls Deine Rigger nicht singen, könnte ich das ja nächste Woche übernehmen  

Jetzt mal noch ein paar Neuigkeiten vom Kleinen Belt
Habe ja gerade noch mit Klaus Hansen telefoniert.
Z. Zt. werden noch Makrelen und Mefo´s gefangen.

Als schlechte Nachricht: Heute *Nachmittag*  gegen 14:00 Uhr ist in der Nähe von Kolding eine Fererwerksfabrik explodiert. Die Fabrik und ca. 25 Häuser sind zerstört. Das Feuer kann wohl nicht eingedämmt werden, da jetzt das Feuer von einem  Container auf den anderen übergreift und dort ca. 2.500 Tonnen Feuerwerk lagern ! #t Die Explosionen dauern z.Zt. nach an.


----------



## quicksilver540 (3. November 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

sag mal klaus trinkst du????oder was heisst heute abend 14 uhr???


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. November 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				quicksilver540 schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal klaus trinkst du????oder was heisst heute abend 14 uhr???


Oh Schiiiiet, ich hab noch nicht´s getrunken, vielleicht liegt´s ja da dran  Werde ich gleich mal korregieren - das mit dem Trinken :q


----------



## Tiffy (23. November 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Son Schitt. Das mit der Fabrik meine ich. So was rummst ganz gut. Hatte vor einigen Jahren im Sommer einen "Logenplatz" beim Grillen in meinem Garten. Damals ist eine Feuerwerksfabrik in Enschede/NL explodiert. Das hat so gerumst das meine Flasche Bier auf dem Tisch umgekippt ist. Und das waren ca. 10 Km Luftline zur Explosion....


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. November 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Na ja die Meldungen sind wegen der Präsidentenwahl in den Staaten etwas untergegangen.
250 Häuser sind zerstöhrt, d.h. wenn dei Rep. Koste mehr als 50 % des Hauswertes ausmachen |uhoh: ein Toter Feuerwehrmann und zahlreiche Verletzte.


----------



## quicksilver540 (24. November 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Moin Mädels ,wir sollten uns doch  keine Gedanken um die Feuerwerksfabrik machen .Oder wolltet ihr mit Dynamit fischen?Gruss Marco


Ps.Mal abgesehen davon das es für die betroffenen bestimmt nicht so lustig ist


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hoffentlich klappt das,das Lotte Zeit hat und auch kommen kann..Wird ein tolles Mini Treffen.Und ist garnicht mehr lange hin :q
Wie siehst eigentlich mit Grünkohl und Pinkel in DK aus.Könnte man ja IMPORTIEREN für die Jungs die nicht am 
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?p=569346#post569346
teilnehmen können


----------



## Lotte (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

|supergri|supergri|supergri keine schlechte idee!!!

 wie schaut das denn überhaupt aus mit der verpflegung??? übernehmen wir die komplett selber??? wenn ja, wäre es doch wirklich ne idee!!! ich könnte den kohl super vorkochen und mitbringen!! kartoffeln kann man ja vor ort kochen und die würste kommen eh erst rein, wenn der kohl heiß gemacht wird!!!

 nun bin ich ja mal gespannt!!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Moin Leut´s

ist alles Selbstverpflegung dort oben in DK. Es müssen ja nicht alle ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen |supergri


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> |supergri|supergri|supergri keine schlechte idee!!!
> 
> wie schaut das denn überhaupt aus mit der verpflegung??? übernehmen wir die komplett selber??? wenn ja, wäre es doch wirklich ne idee!!! ich könnte den kohl super vorkochen und mitbringen!! kartoffeln kann man ja vor ort kochen und die würste kommen eh erst rein, wenn der kohl heiß gemacht wird!!!
> 
> nun bin ich ja mal gespannt!!!!


@Klausi wolln wir Kohl ???
Ich sag mal JA
Aber nicht den Helmut :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Kohl ist immer gut - auch der Helmut  

Dann muß ich wohl die Vorräte an Toilettenpapier bei mir an Bord ein bisschen aufstocken |supergri


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Kohl ist immer gut - auch der Helmut
> 
> Dann muß ich wohl die Vorräte an Toilettenpapier bei mir an Bord ein bisschen aufstocken |supergri


Nööö,
wir haben doch ne Wathose an :m
Und zu Helmut sag ich nix  ,zu Gerhard aber erst recht nix #h


----------



## Lotte (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

alles klar!!! dann rechnet mal fest mit einem kohlessen!!! 

 @ oh-nemo: bringe einen tuppertopf mit!!! dann kannste dir etwas einfrieren und wir brauchen uns nicht auf ups verlassen |supergri|supergri|supergri!!! übrigens werde ich den mal spendieren!!! selbstverständlich mit wurst und fleich und bauchspeck!!!

 |kopfkrat klaus: wann erstellste denn die info-seite oder das info-post??? ich meine damit, wer alles dabei ist und welche bootsbesatzungen und hüttenaufteilung usw??? eventuell kann man dann dort auch einpflegen wer noch etwas mitbringen kann usw.....!!! gehe doch mal davon aus, daß wenn es nicht zuviele leute werden, immer in einer hütte (abgewechselt werden kann ja) gekocht wird, oder???

 soll das treffen von donnerstag bis mittwoch gehen???? oder von wann bis wann??? 

 ich weiß ne menge fragen, aber ich bin so voller vorfreude, daß ich es kaum erwarten kann!!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar!!! dann rechnet mal fest mit einem kohlessen!!!
> 
> @ oh-nemo: bringe einen tuppertopf mit!!! dann kannste dir etwas einfrieren und wir brauchen uns nicht auf ups verlassen |supergri|supergri|supergri!!! übrigens werde ich den mal spendieren!!! selbstverständlich mit wurst und fleich und bauchspeck!!!
> 
> eventuell kann man dann dort auch einpflegen wer noch etwas mitbringen kann usw.....!!! gehe doch mal davon aus, daß wenn es nicht zuviele leute werden, immer in einer hütte (abgewechselt werden kann ja) gekocht wird, oder???


Lotte Du bist Spitze
Zur Verpflegung vor Ort,mein Kartoffelsalat (mit Mayonaise Gurken und und....) schmeckt auch nicht schlecht.Dazu ein leggeres frisches Dorschfilet in Zitronenbutter gebraten.Also da würde ich mich drum kümmern.
Bei mir wäre die Anreise wohl erst am Freitag.Mal sehen wie es so mit der Auftragslage so aussieht.Freu mich schon wie Bolle :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> klaus: wann erstellste denn die info-seite oder das info-post??? ich meine damit, wer alles dabei ist und welche bootsbesatzungen und hüttenaufteilung usw??? eventuell kann man dann dort auch einpflegen wer noch etwas mitbringen kann usw.....!!! gehe doch mal davon aus, daß wenn es nicht zuviele leute werden, immer in einer hütte (abgewechselt werden kann ja) gekocht wird, oder???
> 
> soll das treffen von donnerstag bis mittwoch gehen???? oder von wann bis wann???
> 
> ich weiß ne menge fragen, aber ich bin so voller vorfreude, daß ich es kaum erwarten kann!!!!



Ich werde mit meinem Maat Wippi am 03.02.05 dort Anreisen und je nach Wetter und Fangaussichten bis zum 06. oder 07.02.05 dort bleiben.
Wenn es von der Personenzahl her übersichtlich bleibt, können wir sicher das Essen zusammen bereiten. Vielleicht sollten wir uns dann auch das gr. Ferienhaus von Klaus Hansen anmieten.

Ich werde mal versuchen, die Tage eine Infopage zu basteln, wo alles drin steht.


----------



## Lotte (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> ...,mein Kartoffelsalat (mit Mayonaise Gurken und und....) schmeckt auch nicht schlecht.Dazu ein leggeres frisches Dorschfilet in Zitronenbutter gebraten.Also da würde ich mich drum kümmern.


 man, was biste fieeeeeeeees!!! ich habe solchen hunger!!!! und dorschfilet (so wie du es beschreibst) ist eines meiner wenigen leibgerichte!!!! wie lange wirst du denn bleiben oh-nemo????

 @ klaus: das wäre super!!! 
 werde gleich mal mit meinem weibchen verhandeln wielange sich auf mich verzichten kann!!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Verpflegung vor Ort,mein Kartoffelsalat (mit Mayonaise Gurken und und....) schmeckt auch nicht schlecht.Dazu ein leggeres frisches Dorschfilet in Zitronenbutter gebraten.Also da würde ich mich drum kümmern.




Den Vorschlag kann und will ich nicht ablehnen - oder möchte mir einer widersprechen ?  



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir wäre die Anreise wohl erst am Freitag.Mal sehen wie es so mit der Auftragslage so aussieht.Freu mich schon wie Bolle :m


- Am Freitag ist der lille Baelt schon leeeeeeeeeeergefischt !


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> man, was biste fieeeeeeeees!!! ich habe solchen hunger!!!! und dorschfilet (so wie du es beschreibst) ist eines meiner wenigen leibgerichte!!!! wie lange wirst du denn bleiben oh-nemo????


Ich bin ja zu mir selber fies !!!!Wer weiss vieleicht gibts ja auch Meerforelle :m Und dann erst die leggeren Getränke 
Ich werde mich wohl am Sonntag nach dem Angeltörn verabschieden #6
Ausser wir haben nicht viel zu tun. Dann kann ich noch den Montag mit dran hängen.
Aber höchstwarscheinlich nur von Fr. - So.


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> - Am Freitag ist der lille Baelt schon leeeeeeeeeeergefischt !


Hö hö hö.....
ich werd mal klammheimlich nach DK fahren und Dir Deine Schraube vom Honda entfernen.
Bring sie dann am Freitag mit :q


----------



## Lotte (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,

  habe mit meinem weibchen verhandelt !!!! und was soll ich euch sagen????




  #c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c

  ich kann euch noch gar nichts sagen!!! außer: ich komme!!!!!!

nur wann genau kann ich noch nicht sagen!!!! wir haben am 5.01.05 noch ne besprechung wegen einem seminar!!! da stellt sich dann heraus, was die alles essen wollen!!!! wenn die nur abendessen haben wollen, kann ich schon am donnerstag mittag nacht weg!!! also abfahrt gegen 22:00 uhr!!! ob ich dann durchfahre, oder irgendwo zwischenstation mache, weiß ich noch nicht!!! wenn die allerdings mittags essen wollen muß ich wohl den freitag noch hierbleiben und kann dann erst am freitag nachmitteg weg!!! ja nachdem!!! aber kommen werde ich auf alle fälle!!!! man, kann es kaum noch erwarten!!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Stepan schrieb:
			
		

> ich komme!!!!!!
> 
> aber kommen werde ich auf alle fälle!!!! man, kann es kaum noch erwarten!!!!


Das ist Spitze
Dann gibt´s ja Pinkel :m
Wird bestimmt so richtig Geil!!!!!!


----------



## Lotte (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,

 |kopfkrat habe gerade den bericht von vaddy gelesen!!! man|uhoh:, man|uhoh: hoffentlich ist es da bei uns wärmer!!!! anderenfalls ist ja nur glühweintrinken angesagt, oder das ausweichprogramm von langelandsklaus!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> |kopfkrat habe gerade den bericht von vaddy gelesen!!! man|uhoh:, man|uhoh: hoffentlich ist es da bei uns wärmer!!!! anderenfalls ist ja nur glühweintrinken angesagt, oder das ausweichprogramm von langelandsklaus!!!




Habe ich auch gelesen - mir ist jetzt irgendwie so kalt   Obwohl Fische kamen ja anständige aus der Ostsee raus.
Vaddy hat ja auch bei K. Hansen auf dem Campingplatz gewohnt.

Ooooooh das Ausweichprogramm würde dann aber teuer :q


----------



## Lotte (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ooooooh das Ausweichprogramm würde dann aber teuer :q


 moin-moin,

 und wenn wir nicht fischen können ist mir das auch egal!!!! mit fischen wäre natürlich viel besser, aber wenn es nicht geht, geht es halt nicht (safty first)!!!! freue mich aber riesig euch mal kennenzulernen!!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Junx wenn das nicht klappt Wettertechnisch fahren wir in irgendeinen Dänischen Forellen-Puff und besacken uns mit Rainies :q
Hin fahren tu ich zurück wird ausgeknobelt 
Ne das wird schon,hab mir auch grad Vaddy´s Bericht reingesaugt,das war schon Extrem.


----------



## Lotte (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Hin fahren tu ich zurück wird ausgeknobelt


 #6 habe ich schon berichtet, daß ich ammerländer knobelmeister 2003 geworden bin :q:q:q????

 hast ja wieder deinen alten avatar @ oh-nemo!!! hat dir der ander nicht mehr gefallen??? denke du hast das schlauchboot (welches ja auf dem avatar zu sehen ist) verkauft!!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> #6 habe ich schon berichtet, daß ich ammerländer knobelmeister 2003 geworden bin :q:q:q????
> 
> hast ja wieder deinen alten avatar @ oh-nemo!!! hat dir der ander nicht mehr gefallen??? denke du hast das schlauchboot (welches ja auf dem avatar zu sehen ist) verkauft!!!!


Dann wird ja auch noch geknobelt :q
Zum Schlaucher Interessent meinte das seien keine 4,30 meter,war Ihm dann doch zu klein :q 
Der Zollstock sollte Ihm besseres beweisen :m
War ne Pappnase 
Jetzt fahr ich die Gummiwurst bis sie stirbt


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

@ Jörg - Du kannst doch nicht unser Dingi verkaufen  :c   brauchen wir doch noch Mitte März !


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jörg - Du kannst doch nicht unser Dingi verkaufen  :c   brauchen wir doch noch Mitte März !


Ne Klaus so lange ich "besuchsrecht" auf Deiner Jeanneau hab bleibt der Dingi in meinem Besitz :q
Nur was sagt Anna dazu wenn ich "zufällig" immer in der nähe bin wenn Du angelst?


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Nur was sagt Anna dazu wenn ich "zufällig" immer in der nähe bin wenn Du angelst?




ooooch, die ist Kummer gewohnt ! :q  :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> ooooch, die ist Kummer gewohnt ! :q  :q  :q


Höhöhö :q
Maren auch :m


----------



## quicksilver540 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Moin Mädels ,was ist denn hier los?Da fhar ich mal nen Wochenende weg und verpasse drei Seiten lillebelt#d #d .Das mit dem essen hört sich doch schon mal prima an#6 .Will nur hoffen das die Kälte nicht bleibt.Ich denke wenn wir ein eso kleine Gruppe bleiben sollten wir ein Haus nehmen,dann ist wenigstens ordentlich Gerangel in der Bude.Ausserdem kann ich Klaus dann nachts wieder kraulen:q :q .GRuss Marco


----------



## Hayabusa (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

haus wäre wunderprächtig. wenn ich bis dahin mein boot wiederhabe (bringe es im januar nach hamburg für eine hafenplane und antifouling) dann komme ich auch mit eigenem boot. ansonsten muß ich wieder "per-anhalter" spielen ....


----------



## bengt (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

sagt mal bitte, wann (genau) wollt Ihr da oben genau "aufschlagen"??? Ich meine, am Donnerstag (wer schon am Do kommt)... morgens, mittags, abends???


----------



## quicksilver540 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hübsches neues Bild Klaus ,schaust etwas aus wie Bob der Baumeister:q :q :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Hayabusa schrieb:
			
		

> haus wäre wunderprächtig. wenn ich bis dahin mein boot wiederhabe (bringe es im januar nach hamburg für eine hafenplane und antifouling) dann komme ich auch mit eigenem boot. ansonsten muß ich wieder "per-anhalter" spielen ....



Hallo Olaf, wann weißt Du das denn, ob Du mit dem eigenen Boot kommst ??
Wir müssen ja auch wissen, wer bei wem auf dem Boot mitfährt.

@ bengt

Ich werde mit Wippi am Do - wahrscheinlich gegen Mittag dort aufschlagen. Kann ich aber jetzt noch nicht genau sagen - ist abhänfif von den Straßenverhältnissen. #c 

Buchen will ich sowieso erst eine Woche vorher - da das Angeln ja auch stark Wetterabhängig (Eisgang) ist.

@ Quicki
Das ist mein neues BAC Cap !


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Ich noch mal ! :g 

Bis jetzt haben wir 3 gemeldete Boote und 5 Boardies ohne Boot.
Es könnte gerne noch ein Boot mehr da sein - Olaf mach hinne ! :q 

Wie soll die Aufteilung erfolgen ?

Boardies mit Boot: Quicki 540; Bengt; Langelandsklaus

Boardies ohne Boot: oh-nemo; wippi; Lotte; Hayabusa (bringe bitte Dein Boot mit!); Nappi

Schreibt mal, was und wie Ihr Euch das vorstellt ?
Oder sollen wir vielleicht von K. Hansen noch ein Boot dazumieten ?? #c


----------



## Lotte (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibt mal, was und wie Ihr Euch das vorstellt ?
> Oder sollen wir vielleicht von K. Hansen noch ein Boot dazumieten ?? #c


 moin-moin,

 da ich die boote nicht kenne, kann ich auch nicht sagen, wie die aufteilung laufen soll!!! kann man eventuell auf einem boot mit 3 personen fischen???


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hallo Stafan,

ich bin gewillt auf meinem Kahn mit max. 4 Leuten zu fischen. Ich werde hauptsächlich Trolling machen.


Bengt wird noch eine Person  mitnehmen und Quicki kann auch noch max 2 Personen mitnehmen.


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

....... wäre schon gut, wenn Hayabusa (Olaf) mit seinem eigenen Boot kommen würde !


----------



## Lotte (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,

 |kopfkrat trolling!?!?! |kopfkrat habe ich ausrüstung dafür??? interessieren würde es mich auf jeden fall einmal!!!

 langelandsklaus mal ne dumme frage: wäre es nicht möglich die besatzungen durchzutauschen???? wenn wir genügend bootsplätze hätten wäre das doch eventuell möglich, oder???


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> |kopfkrat trolling!?!?! |kopfkrat habe ich ausrüstung dafür??? interessieren würde es mich auf jeden fall einmal!!!
> 
> langelandsklaus mal ne dumme frage: wäre es nicht möglich die besatzungen durchzutauschen???? wenn wir genügend bootsplätze hätten wäre das doch eventuell möglich, oder???




das war auch gerade mein Gedanke hierbei. Manche wollen ja pilken, die anderen Trollen..... Ich habe da kein Problem mit !
Die Ausrüstung für Trolling habe ich nat. an Bord !  

Schau mal unter der neu gestaltetetn HP vom BAC. Im Forum wirst Du intressante Beiträge darüber finden.


----------



## Lotte (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin langelandsklaus,

 auf diesem wege möchte ich dir noch persönlich "frohe weihnachten" wünschen!!!

 zum thema trolling: das gesamte thema finde ich sehr interessant!!! habe leider bis heute damit 0 erfahrungen sammeln können!!! wenn es möglich wäre, würde ich mich da gerne an dich heranhängen!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Stefan, kannst gerne machen - ich hatte Dich sowieso dafür eingeplant   Wir werden aber vielleicht auch zwischendurch ein bisschen Pilken #c 
Also sind wir schon 4 Personen bei mir an Bord :

Wippi
oh-nemo
lotte
ll-klaus


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

........ ist aber auch gefährlich. Stefan wo willst Du denn später Deine Downrigger in den Gummischläuchen befestigen ?? :q  |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Lotte (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,

  |laola:|laola:



  suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper!!!!! ich lerne eventuell doch noch angeln |supergri:m!!! man, darüber freue ich mich aber wirklich!!!!


  pilken ist auch ist auch nicht das schlechteste!!! dann wird einem wieder warm :q!!!! aber, den ganzen tag pilken, um am abend lange arme zu haben, ist nicht wirklich mein ding!!! aus diesem grunde fischen wir auf langeland nur auf die platten!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Also sind wir schon 4 Personen bei mir an Bord :
> Wippi
> oh-nemo
> lotte
> ll-klaus


Ich glaube da kann uns keiner mehr das Wasser reichen 
Beim trollen hat man allerbeste Chancen auf Ostseesilber ##


----------



## quicksilver540 (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Moin Mädels,ich werde es genauso wie mein Kläuschen halten ,haupsächlich wwere ich schleppen und zwischendurch mal nen dorsch aus der tiefe pilken:q .Ich denke aber schleppen funktioniert am besten mit zwei mann an bord.habe gestern erst mal ordentlich am bötchen gebastelt (die ganzen weihnachtsgeschenke angebastellt#6 ).Gruss Marco


----------



## Lotte (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,

 das sehe ich ja jetzt erst!!!




			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> ........ ist aber auch gefährlich. Stefan wo willst Du denn später Deine Downrigger in den Gummischläuchen befestigen ?? :q  |kopfkrat  :q


 
 |kopfkrat da werde ich mir dann wohl doch noch mal gedanken machen müssen |kopfkrat !!!

 neee,neee, habe da was gesehen in dem video von pete !!!! sieht sehr interessant aus!! werde mal mit meinem bootsbauer sprechen!!! aber erst einmal muß ich natürlich von der angelart überzeugt werden !!!!!


----------



## Hayabusa (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

hoffe ihr hattet alle schöne weihnachtstage und euch reichlich beschenken lassen.
ok ok komme mit eigenem boot 
da ich keine schleppausrüstung habe - und ja auch noch jung bin und entsprechend kraft und ausdauer zum pilken habe - werde ich nicht schleppen 

wann reißt ihr jetzt eigentlich alle an überlege ob ich nicht noch zwei tage dran hänge.


----------



## bengt (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

gut, daß du gerade schreibst, daß du NICHT schleppen wirst... dachte schon, ich wäre der einzige, der sich mit pilken begnügen will   
habe das schleppen noch nicht versucht, da bisher keine ausrüstung. was braucht man da denn eigentlich so als mindestausstattung???

ich werde do mittag eintreffen und wahrscheinlich sonntach abend wieder auf die piste gehen...


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Hayabusa schrieb:
			
		

> ok ok komme mit eigenem boot



 |laola: 
Dann können wir ja die Besatzungen der Boote ein bisschen anders aufteilen  

Ich werde mit Wippi am Donnerstag anreisen Abreise Sonntag oder Montag



			
				bengt schrieb:
			
		

> habe das schleppen noch nicht versucht, da bisher keine ausrüstung. was braucht man da denn eigentlich so als mindestausstattung???



Brauchst eigentlich nicht viel: Bootsrutenhalter, Slide - oder Dipsydiver und ein paar Schlepplöffel


----------



## Hayabusa (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

guddi, werde dann auch so am späten donnerstag mittag anreisen und montag den weg nach hüllhorst suchen


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Olaf, bin mal gespannt auf Dein neues Boot  #6 

@ alle - Wathosen auf keinen Fall vergessen !!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Na dann sind wir ja jetzt 4 Boardies mit, und 4 Boardies ohne Boot #6 

Das läßt sich ja einfach rechnen  
Außerdem können die Besatzungen ja vor Ort auch mal getauscht werden.


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

@ Klaus :q
O.K. wir können mal tauschen.Du fährst das Dingi und ich die 705 Jeanneau :q
Hoffentlich wird es jetzt nicht so eisig im Januar.
Ich geb mal ne Prognose für das Wochenende um den5/6.Feb. ab:
Leichtes Schneien was in Schneeregen übergeht.
Das Wasser ist Eisfrei.Teilweise Herrliches Wetter mit blauem Himmel 
um die 1°+C.
Silberne Meerforellen und Steelheads beissen wie verrückt :q
Grössere abgelaichte Dorsche bis 93 cm. gehen beim Pilken auf Köder bis 75 g.


So oder so ähnlich wird es kommen :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> @ Klaus :q
> O.K. wir können mal tauschen.Du fährst das Dingi und ich die 705 Jeanneau :q
> Hoffentlich wird es jetzt nicht so eisig im Januar.
> Ich geb mal ne Prognose für das Wochenende um den5/6.Feb. ab:
> ...



joo Jörg, genau so wird´s kommen !


----------



## quicksilver540 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

@ oh -nemo ,keine schlechte prognose aber was soll das mit dem schnee und schneeregen?#d #d da bist du falsch gewickelt ,der kommt nämlich erst zwei tage später :q :q .Solltest du aber eigentlich wissen.Gruss marco


----------



## bengt (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> |laola:
> Brauchst eigentlich nicht viel: Bootsrutenhalter, Slide - oder Dipsydiver und ein paar Schlepplöffel



@llklaus:
moin klaus, danke für die info. und ich dachte bisher, ohne einen fetten downrigger und teures zubehör geht da gaaanix... aber umso besser, war gerade los und hab mir die erstaussattung zugelegt samt dem olsson-buch... bin ja mal gespannt, obs funzt... morgen fehmarn, wenn das wetter mitspielt am wochenende am kl. belt...


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				bengt schrieb:
			
		

> @llklaus:
> moin klaus, danke für die info. und ich dachte bisher, ohne einen fetten downrigger und teures zubehör geht da gaaanix... aber umso besser, war gerade los und hab mir die erstaussattung zugelegt samt dem olsson-buch... bin ja mal gespannt, obs funzt... morgen fehmarn, wenn das wetter mitspielt am wochenende am kl. belt...



Olsson Buch das ist schon mal ne gute Lektüre #6 

Was hast Du Dir denn als Erstausstattung zugelegt ?


----------



## bengt (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

da hab ich mich eng an deine empfehlung gehalten, zwei dipsydiver, ein paar löffel in verschiedenen farben, zum ausprobieren noch paravans und küstenwobbler...


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				bengt schrieb:
			
		

> da hab ich mich eng an deine empfehlung gehalten, zwei dipsydiver, ein paar löffel in verschiedenen farben, zum ausprobieren noch paravans und küstenwobbler...



Hört sich gut an ! Wenn Du noch Deine Sammlung noch um ein paar Apex erweiterst, sollte eigentlich nicht´s mehr schief gehen


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hier findest Du auch noch gute Anregungen, was rund um´s Bootsangeln so passiert.


----------



## bengt (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

apex???  #d was ist denn das schon wieder ???  ;+ ok, habs schon gefunden...
kannste mir für den kl belt "eine" spezielle farbe empfehlen???


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Schwer zu sagen, wass im Februar dort oben geht |kopfkrat 

Ich habe immer black Pearl, Mother of Pearl, Brown Trout, Brigt Green Lime und Watermelon an Bord - sollte eigentlich reichen


----------



## quicksilver540 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

@klaus ,was machst du mit den wassermelonen an board ?ach warscheinlich bombardierst du die mefos:q :q .übrigens wetter sieht gut aus für morgen ,werde wohl an die ostsee eiern .
@bengt wohin willst du denn morgen?vielleicht seiht man sich ja.gruss marco


----------



## bengt (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

@quicksilver540:
wahrscheinlich in großenbrode rein, ab hh so um 6 (?!). wohin dann, weiß ich noch nicht genau... mal sehen, wie der wind morgen steht... und du?? wo ziehts dich genau hin?


----------



## quicksilver540 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

@bengt,sieht gerade nicht so prickelnd hier in hamburg aus.|gr: habe heute nachmittag meine neue beleuchtung(gab es vom weihnachtsmann)ans boot gebastellt.ich  war voller vorfreude auf morgen ,als alles fertig war und ich das boot abgeplant habe und fertig machen wollte fing es natürlich an wie wahnsinnig zu schneien -was sollte denn auch sonst passieren?:c :c 

na mal sehn was hute nacht passiert,werde auf alle fälle mal früh aufstehen und aus dem fenster schaun,aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie es aussieht.
gruss marco


----------



## bengt (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

@quicki
ja, ich weiß, den mist seh ich auch (wir sitzen wohl nicht soweit auseinander...);-), aber so leicht gebe ich mich noch nicht geschlagen...
wetter.com ist immer noch optimistisch, wetteronline.de hat für morgen vormittag noch schauier im programm, danach auch ganz ordentlich... 
im moment setze ich eher auf ja als nein... wattis liegen auch bereit...
warte aber noch auf die rückmeldung von einem kumpel, ganz alleine werde ich dann wahrscheinlich nicht fahren... gruß
bengt


----------



## bengt (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin moin quicki,
na, wie siehts bei dir aus...?!?
klarer himmel... juhuuuu!
ich werd jetzt mal die hühner satteln...
vielleicht kommste ja auch,
bis denne,
bengt


----------



## Hayabusa (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

na dann petri ihr beiden.
über hüllhorst scheint auch die sonne.
noch zwei tage und ich bin auch in grossenbrode,
lasst noch ein paar fische im wasser


----------



## langelandsklaus (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Na wo sind die Berichte von unseren Strategen Quicki und bengt. Was habt Ihr heute gefangen ??


----------



## quicksilver540 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin mädels ,ihr wollt wissen was gestern ging?naja werde es euch mal kurz schildern.5,45 aufstehen ,rausgucken(am liebsten wieder hinlegen)schnee -1grad,was tun?kurz mit käptn ahab telefoniert ,dder spinner will doch tatsächlich los ,also los gehts.bas boot aus dem schnee gegraben, angehängt ,gepackt-los kann es gehen ,aber was ist das auf den scheiben des autos meiner frau liegt kein schnee (kann auch nicht sie sind nicht mehr da)da haben sie unss schön in der nacht das auto aufgebrochen ,egal muss sie halt auf dem weg zur arbeit frieren.so es kann entlich losgehn .ich fahre los auf den vereisten strassen in hamburg und gehe im kopf nochmal meine (ornatsliste)durch .scheisse kescher vergessen#d #d also noch mal 5km zurück.nu aber ,irgendwann um 9uhr war ich entlich am wasser ,käptn ahab wartete natürlich schon.reinslippen verlief trotz schnee reibungslos bei uns beiden.das wetter auf der ostsee war traumhaft (sonne satt,wenig wind)so haben wir dann die komplette neustädter bucht abgegrasst.einziges manko waren die ca 100 netze die allesamt auf der 10m linie standen.fischmässig war es schonmal besser, es lief nicht wirklich viel .es kamen einige dorsche und der käptn hat sich noch ne trutte gesichert.das highlight war aber das rausslippen .es hat alles in allem ca 2std gedauert.es fing normal an -mein boot raus ,lichtleiste ran fertig.denkste bremslicht geht links und rechts nicht mehr.also erstmal käptns boot rausholen .trailer ans wasser rangefahren ,boot rauf und los.nix los räder vom trailer drehen sich nicht mehr ,vielleicht helfen ja einige hammerschläge auf die radbolzen(hat nicht geholfen)also boot runter und ne bastelstunde im dunkeln hingelegt.wie gesagt nach ca 2std rollte sein trailer wieder und meiner leuchtete dann auch wieder beim bremsen.gruss marco
ach ja was lief bei dir bengt?


----------



## Käptn Ahab (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hallo Marco

Super kurzversion eines schönen Angeltages mit danach nervenaufreibender Slip-Aktion!!!
An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank für die FACHMÄNNISCHE HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Das kann mann gar nicht hoch genug einschätzen!!!
Wenn wir mal wieder zusammen rausfahren und es ruckelt was an deiner Side-Planner 
Rute,könnte es durchaus sein,das anstatt des erwarteten Dorsches eine Packung "Merci"Schokolade dranhängt(natürlich Seewasserfest verschlossen)!!!!
War echt ein geiles Feeling mit 2 Booten durch die Neustädter Bucht zu düsen,vom Sicherheitsaspekt mal ganz abgesehen! Hoffe wir wiederholen so eine Tour nochmal!!!
Ach so für alle Interessierten,die Mefo hatte 54cm,Köder war ein RAPTOR am Dipsy Diver in ca 6m Wassertiefe bei einer Gesamttiefe von 12,5m vor Neustadt!!!!

Gruß der Skipper


----------



## Hayabusa (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

hat sich ja nach einem interessanten angeltag angehört 
hoffe dass wetter bleibt die nächsten tage so wie bei euch gestern.


----------



## bengt (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

so, muß mich heute leider kurz fassen... die aaaabeit...
das war ein richtig geiler tach gestern! wettermäßig zumindest, wolkenlos den ganzen tag, unglaublich, vor allem, wenn man die tage vorher und auch heute zu grunde legt... 
hätte aber mehr fisch sein können. morgens sagasbank fehlanzeige, mittags staberhuk so lala, abends dicht östlich E-Tn Großenbrode schon viel besser... alleerdings muß ich zugeben, daß ich mich rund fehmarn noch nicht so gut auskenne, weil ich eigentlich lieber zum kl. belt hochfahre... aber wenn quicki auch nicht sooo erfolgreich war, scheints ja nicht nur an mir zu liegen... letzlich habe ich elf dorsche 50-60er mit nach hause genommen. gut, daß es wenig fehlbisse und wenig kruppzeuch gab... alle so um die zehn meter. habe nur wenig fotos gemacht, da alleine unterwegs. 
vielleicht später noch mehr...
@hayabusa: viel glück mit dem wetter, drück dir die daumen, daß du auch so einen schönen tag erwischst... auch wenns im moment nich so gut aussieht :-(


----------



## Hayabusa (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

thx, wird schon werden. sind ja bis  zum 4.1.05 oben
wünsche allen schonmal einen guten rutsch ins das nächste jahr


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Erst mal ein gutes neues Jahr !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Na das waren doch mal ein paar schöne Berichte.

@ quicki - Dein Tag stand ja schon bei der Abfahrt unter keinem so guten Stern |kopfkrat 

Habe gerade mal mit Klaus Hansen telefoniert.

Wir sollten uns mal keine Gedanken wegen Eisgang machen. In der 11 Jahren, in denen er den Campingplatz dort führt, hat er bis jetzt nur 1 x einen Eiswinter erlebt


----------



## Lotte (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,
 etwas verspätet, aber ich wünsche euch ebnfalls ein "frohes neues jahr"!!! 


			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten uns mal keine Gedanken wegen Eisgang machen. In der 11 Jahren, in denen er den Campingplatz dort führt, hat er bis jetzt nur 1 x einen Eiswinter erlebt


 so wie ich mein glück kenne, wird dieser winter dort extrem kalt und wir haben im märz noch eis ohne ende!!!! 



















 bitte, bitte, bitte ladet mich nicht wieder aus!!!!

 @ langelandsklaus: auch dieses jahr wird es wieder so sein |supergri:m!!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

So Jung´s noch 4 Wochen, dann ist es so weit ! |laola: 

Wird ja auch alangsam Zeit  Unterkunft werde ich eine Woche vorher buchen.


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Es könnte dann dort so aussehen:


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

.....oder so :q


----------



## skipandi (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin, Klaus ! Im Moment haben wir hier im Norden ja 6 - 8 Grad plus und viel Wind mit starkem Regen. Aber im Februar kann das natürlich schon wieder ganz anders sein.Ich hoffe natürlich das Ihr bestes Angel-und Bootwetter habt und die Fische das auch in ihrem " Beißkalender "  |kopfkrat eingetragen haben. #6 Im März haben wir dann natürlich Königswetter. :q  |muahah:  |jump:


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Ja ist ja so ne Art Warm Up für März.

Hast recht, auf dem AB Treffen ist Kaíserwetter


----------



## skipandi (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Ich hoffe ja , daß du die eine oder andere fängige Stelle im Plotter markierst und mir dann im März zukommen läßt.Ich habe mir das Gebiet zwar schon angesehen aber du hast ja schon öfter deine Erfahrungen da oben machen können.Wenn man so wie ich noch nie da war ist es echt sehr hilfreich,wenn einer Gute Kenntnisse hat.Man vergeudet dann nicht so viel Zeit mit der Suche nach guten Stellen.Kalle und Reni waren glaube ich auch schon mal dort oben ,oder ?


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Klar werden Tipp´s weitergegeben :m  Bin ja auch schon ab Mittwoch den 09.03.05 dort oben. Außerdem wohnt ein Teilnehmer in Fredericia - wenn der keine Ortskenntnisse hat, dann weiß ich es nicht


----------



## Udo Mundt (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Karnevallsangeln? |kopfkrat 
Dachte zuerst an einen Karnevallsscherz :q
Da ich momentan ziemlich im Umbaustreß bin und Angeln und Computern dadurch sehr vernachlässigt wird :c , habe ich diesen Thread eben erst gelesen.
Würde mich gerne kurzfristig dem "närrischen Angeln" anschließen   #h 
Boot bringe ich natürlich mit. Möchte mich dem allgemeinen Trend anpassen und hauptsächlich schleppen. Gelegentliche Pilkstops zum Warmangeln werden eingelgt.
P.S. meine Teilnahme beim Bootsanglertreffen steht allerdings noch in den Sternen (je nach Baufortschritt).


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Udo Mundt schrieb:
			
		

> Karnevallsangeln? |kopfkrat
> Dachte zuerst an einen Karnevallsscherz :q
> Da ich momentan ziemlich im Umbaustreß bin und Angeln und Computern dadurch sehr vernachlässigt wird :c , habe ich diesen Thread eben erst gelesen.
> Würde mich gerne kurzfristig dem "närrischen Angeln" anschließen   #h
> ...




Hallo Udo,

wir werden die Unterkunft erst eine Woche vorher buchen ( Bein Karnevallsangeln)  

Was heißt hier Bootsanglertreffen in den Sternen ????

Sag Deinen Baujungs, die sollen die Füße kreisen lassen - ungefähr in Briefkastenhöhe !! |supergri


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Für alle, die kommen wollen, hier noch mal eine kleine Karte weeeeejen der Anfahrt.


----------



## Lotte (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,

 so nun steht es fest (sollte nicht noch etwas unvorhergesehenes passieren) !!!!

*ich habe ab donnerstag ca. 22:00  uhr frei!!!

*und so wie ich mich kenne werde ich dann sofort losfahren!!!! unterwegs ne mütze voll schlaf und dann bin ich am freitag morgen vor ort!!!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hört sich gut an Stephan. Ich werde mit wippi am Do Mittag aufschlagen !

Wer ist denn nun ab wann vor Ort ??


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn nun ab wann vor Ort ??


Hi Klaus #h
Ich werde es wohl erst am Freitag schaffen.
Sollte ich am Donnerstag schon kommen können wisst Ihr es zu erst.
Hauptsache das Wetter funkt uns nicht dazwischen.Heute wollten wir auch raus,da ging garnix an der Ostsee.Bft 9 in Boen bis 11 :q


----------



## bengt (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich gut an Stephan. Ich werde mit wippi am Do Mittag aufschlagen !
> 
> Wer ist denn nun ab wann vor Ort ??



plane auch, donnerstag so um die mittagszeit da zu sein...
werden uns vielleicht auf der autobahn treffen...


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Leute denkt an Wathose und Bettwäsche !!

Wann schlägt Quicki denn auf ??????


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

So die Teilnehmer sind bis jetzt mit Boot

Quicki
hayabusa 
bengt
ll-klaus
Udo Mundt

Teilnehmer ohne Boot

wippi (mein Maat)  
lotte
oh-nemo
nappi
benni

Ist das richtig so, oder habe ich jemanden vergessen ??

Bei 10 Leuten passen wir wohl nicht alle in´s Ferienhaus, sondern werden wohl noch einen der neuen Hütten dazumieten !?
Wäre noch gut, wenn sich ein Päääääärchen (jemand mit Boot und einer ohne Boot) noch zu uns gesellen würde, wegen der Übernachtungskosten |rolleyes 

Wie machen wir das mit den Essen - wer organisiert, wer Kocht ??

In 3 1/2 Wochen ist es so weit - in 2 Wochen werde ich Buchen.


----------



## bengt (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 10 Leuten passen wir wohl nicht alle in´s Ferienhaus, sondern werden wohl noch einen der neuen Hütten dazumieten !?
> 
> 
> Wie machen wir das mit den Essen - wer organisiert, wer Kocht ??
> ...



1. paßt da nicht irgendwo nochn hochbett rein?? ich meine, die meiste zeit sind wir doch wosieso nicht "to hus"...

2. vielleicht können immer zwei mann für einen tach verantwortlich machen?!? frühstück iss schnell gemacht, naja und abends halt was deftiges...

3. willste nicht noch kurzfristiger buchen??? ich meine, wenn ich mal auf die windvorhersagen für die nächste woche schiele.... #d


----------



## oh-nemo (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Wie machen wir das mit den Essen - wer organisiert, wer Kocht ??
> 
> In 3 1/2 Wochen ist es so weit - in 2 Wochen werde ich Buchen.


Zu futtern bringt jeder sein Frühstück und die Stulle für unterwegs selber mit.
Am Samstag kann ich abends was brutzeln,hatte ja schon mal was von frischem Dorschfilet in Zitronenbutter gebraten und Hausmacher Kartoffelsalat geträumt....
Den Dorsch können wir da ja ganz frisch irgendwo kaufen....
Mehl ,Zitrone, Butter und die Zutaten für den Kartoffelsalat schmeiss ich auf´n Markt.
Danach ein-zwei legger Gerstenkaltschale und ein Klapps auf´n Po...und ab ins Bettchen, morgen ist auch noch´n Tag :q


----------



## Benni (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hallo Jungs,
das ist doch krass od. ? Sitze am Pc und lese ständig Karnevallsangeln und Bootsanglertreffen-treahds und meine Frau sagt : Nun melde dich doch endlich an
Und was meine Frau sagt tuhe ich auch :q :q  ist doch klar od. ?Und schon stehe ich auf der Liste,danke Klaus.
Also ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen wie ich mich freue.#h 

Also für das Frühstück kann doch jeder ne Kleinigkeit mitbringen,und ich bzw.meine liebe Frau,die übrigends auch nen Angelschein hat, könnte auch was Kochen od.Backen,was vor Ort aufgewärmt od kalt gegessen werden kann.
Gruß,
       Benni


----------



## bengt (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

wie wärs mit nem deftigen chili con carne? zutaten kann ich besorgen und wenn im zweifelsfall jemand beim schnibbeln hilft, mach ich den rest...

und nen anderen abend vielleicht den grill anschmeißen???

do: chili
fr: zitronenbutterdorsch
sa: grillen
so: ? 

dann hätten wirs doch schon fast...


----------



## Lotte (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,

 also das frühstück für freitag bringe ich mit(brötchen, wurst, käse, hackepeter und zwiebeln!!!! ebenso den grünkohl mit bratkartoffeln und kochwurst, pinkel und kassler!!!! können wir ja dann am freitag verspeisen!!! wenn ihr wollt!!!!

 werde die nächsten tage nicht soooo oft im netz sein!!! bekomme einen neuen rechner!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				bengt schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mit nem deftigen chili con carne?




Oh bitte nicht ! #t  Ich steh zwar auf scharfe Sachen, aber beim Essen muß das nicht sein. |supergri 

Grünkohl ist da ehr mein Ding #6


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> ebenso den grünkohl mit bratkartoffeln und kochwurst, pinkel und kassler!!!! können wir ja dann am freitag verspeisen!!! wenn ihr wollt!!!!


Ja ich will :q
aber büdde auf mich warten 
Ich komm ja erst am Freitag.
Das Wochenende wird so Spitzenmässig #6 #6 #6


----------



## quicksilver540 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Moin Mädels,bin auch wieder im Lande|wavey: .So wie es bisher ausschaut werde ich wohl am Donnerstag kommen .4 Uhr aufstehen ,7 Uhr dasein ,7.15 boot im Wasser ,7.30 der erste Biss,usw,usw.Wenn ihr dann kommt könnt ihr als erstes die Fischlis filitieren |supergri |supergri .Gruss Marco


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				quicksilver540 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Mädels,bin auch wieder im Lande|wavey: .So wie es bisher ausschaut werde ich wohl am Donnerstag kommen .4 Uhr aufstehen ,7 Uhr dasein ,7.15 boot im Wasser ,7.30 der erste Biss,usw,usw.Wenn ihr dann kommt könnt ihr als erstes die Fischlis filitieren |supergri |supergri .Gruss Marco



Marco kommst denn ohne mich überhaupt zurecht ?? |supergri 


Nee, wenn Du als erster da bist, weißt Du denn wo Du slippen kannst ??
Soll  ich dir ne Karte schicken ? Wenn ja bitte PN mit Deiner Adresse an mich !


----------



## bengt (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, wenn Du als erster da bist, weißt Du denn wo Du slippen kannst ??



nicht direkt am campingplatz????


----------



## quicksilver540 (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

@Klaus,ne mal im ernst ,werde wohl auch gegen mittag kommen .Ich denke wir werden eh noch telenieren.Werde langsam nervös ,meine kleine hat mich auch schon gefragt warum ich das Boot schon hinters Auto gehängt habe|supergri .Ich fahre so seit zwei Tagen zur Arbeit#d (ein bischen einfahren das ding und in der mittagspause aufm boot hocken.Gruss Quicki


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Alles klar Quicki !

Werde wohl einen Abend Bockwurst mit Kartoffelsalat machen
Einen Tag gibt es Grünkohl von Lotte
Den anderen Tag gibt´s Dorsch (kenne einen guten Fischhändler)  mit Pellkartoffeln.
Bringt bitte jeder noch nen paar Mollen Bier mit - trocken bekommt man das Essen ja sonst nicht runter


----------



## oh-nemo (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Bringt bitte jeder noch nen paar Mollen Bier mit - trocken bekommt man das Essen ja sonst nicht runter


Na klar Klaus :q
Ich werde wohl n leggeres Krombacher mitbringen.Auf wunsch auch 
Becks Gold.
Habt Ihr regional ein Bier was nicht so bekannt ist?Können ja ne art "Bierprobe" machen :q
Achso zum Grünkohl gibt´s n Kümmel,bring ich mit.


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr regional ein Bier was nicht so bekannt ist?Können ja ne art "Bierprobe" machen :q



Naaaaa klar haben wir hier auch leckeres Bier - Kölsch vom feinsten - bringen wir aber auf keinen Fall  mit












damit Ihr Nordlichter nicht auf den Geschmack kommt ! |supergri


----------



## Benni (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Ach büdde Klaus son kleines Kölsch,passt doch bestimmt noch in deine Köderkiste,hab so lange schon keins mehr getrunken.
Ich bringe dir dann auch was ganz besonderes mit zB. Haake Beck Edel Hell :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Also für alle, die mit Boot kommen - am besten kann man im Sportboothafen von Kolding slippen. Das liegt auch direkt auf dem Wer nach G. Aalbo


----------



## Hayabusa (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

nach überstandener kreuzbandoperation bin ich auch wieder da,
hoffe bis zum karnevallsangeln ist alles wieder halbwegs verheilt.
aber wird schon werden, freue mich schon aufs angeln.
hoffe es ist bald februar.

Werde paar flaschen barre bräu mitbringen, das ist echt lekker in schnauze


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hallo Olaf,

gute Besserung ! Freu mich auch schon wie ein Schneekönig


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Moin zusammen,

so noch 14 Tage, dann ist es so weit. Ich freue mich schon riesig. Hoffentlich sieht es dann nicht so schlimm aus wie hier ! Das Foto wurde beim letzten Orkan aufgenommen.

Bringt mal sicherheitshalber noch ne Spinnrute mit und die Watbux nicht vergessen.

Ich hebe mit K. Hansen  auf der Boot gesprochen. Teilweise liegen noch vereinzelt Bojen zum Festmachen im Wasser.
Buchen werde ich erst nächste Woche.

@ Udo Mundt - wie sieht es denn nun mirt Dir aus ?? Bist Du dabei ??


----------



## Udo Mundt (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Werde wie geplant dabei sein.
Fahrgemeinschaft mit Benni ist abgesprochen, werden am späten Donnerstagvormittag eintreffen und den Belt schon mal ein wenig unsicher machen


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Udo Mundt schrieb:
			
		

> Werde wie geplant dabei sein.
> Fahrgemeinschaft mit Benni ist abgesprochen, werden am späten Donnerstagvormittag eintreffen und den Belt schon mal ein wenig unsicher machen



Hallo Udo,

das ging ja schnell mit Deiner Antwort.
Wir sind auch zu den Zeitpunkt da und werden Euch ordentlich helfen !


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> So die Teilnehmer sind bis jetzt mit Boot
> 
> Quicki
> hayabusa
> ...



So wir werden das Haus und eine der neuen Hütten dazu mieten, da wir nicht alle im Haus unterbekommen.

Im Haus sind geplant:

Wippi
Nappi
oh-nemo
quicki
Hayabusa
lotte
ll-klaus

In der neuen Ferienhütte sind geplant.

Udo Mundt
Bengt
benni 

Zum organisatorischen:

Frühstück und Abendessen werden wir gemeinsamm im Ferienhaus machen ! und nat. auch abends das Bier vernichten  

Wer was mitbringt müssen wir allerdings noch klären.


----------



## bengt (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

sag mal, klaus,
was hast du mit monsieur hansen denn preismäßig ausgehandelt???


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				bengt schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal, klaus,
> was hast du mit monsieur hansen denn preismäßig ausgehandelt???



nöö - noch gar nicht´s. Aber die Preise stehen ja auf der HP von www.gl-aalbo.dk


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Ich habe heute Nacht nochmal überlegt |kopfkrat und meine, dass die Nachzügler, die erst am Freitag kommen in einen der neuen Hütten sollten, da man sich somit einen Tag Hüttenmiete sparen kann. Dann wird das Haus ab Donnerstag gebucht und die neue Hütte ab Freitag - oder was sagt Ihr dazu ???


----------



## bengt (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

gute idee - sowas in der richtung hatte ich mir auch gedacht mit meiner frage... 
und "preise auf der hp"... naja, sind halt nur preise auf der hp und nich mehr, gelle?!?!  |supergri


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Wir werden mit K. Hansen schon einen vernünftige Lösung finden


----------



## angelloenne (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hallo,ev. komme ich auch mit,mein Maat Thomas muß es nur noch mit seiner Regierung klären und das wird heute abend sein.


----------



## quicksilver540 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

@angelloenne ,na das wäre doc hfein wenn du auch dabei bist:m #6 .So langsam werde ich auch ganz hibbelig.Also ich werde zu 97,897% auch am donnerstag mittag auflaufen .wir sollten uns noch mal über die verpflegungg unterhalten .da ihr ja das mittagessen weitesgehend verteilt habt sagt doch ma lwas ich gutes tun(mitbringen )kann .gruss marco


----------



## Nappi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hallo Klaus, zum leiblichen Wohl möchte ich auch noch einen Beitrag leisten. Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe ist bisher fürs Abendessen wie folgt geplant:

1x Grünkohl mit Zubehör
1x Kartoffelsalat mit Würstchen
1 x Dorschfilet (vom Fischmarkt in Kolding ?!)

Einmal brauchen wir also noch:

Ich würde gerne einen Abend Steaks vom Grill (z.B Ribeye) mit Folienkartoffel, Kartoffelcreme und Maissalat zubereiten. Bringe alles mit, brauche nur ein OK .   

Bezüglich Frühstück finde ich die Idee gut, das jeder was mitbringt. Alles was fehlt holen wir dann im Laden in Sdr. Bjert. Übrigens: Selbstgeräucherten Schinken und ne Kiste Früh-Kölsch werde ich auch noch verladen. 

Anreise plane ich dann mit meinem Auto (wegen dem umfangreichen Gepäck) und Fahrt im Konvoi mit Dir und Wippy. Wenn Du gebucht hast sollten wir nochmal telefonieren.

Gruß Nappi


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Nappi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne einen Abend Steaks vom Grill (z.B Ribeye) mit Folienkartoffel, Kartoffelcreme und Maissalat zubereiten. Bringe alles mit, brauche nur ein OK .
> 
> Gruß Nappi



OK machen wir so ! :m 

Ich werde dazu gleich noch ein bisschen schreiben. Es siehr ja so aus, als wenn wir jetzt 12 Mann (6 Mann ohne Boot und 6 Mann mit Boot sind). Ich muß mir noch was überlegen, da am Tisch im Haus nur 8 Personen Platz haben |kopfkrat


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Also, wer kommt denn wann dort oben an und wer fährt wann wieder wech ?  

Am Donnerstag kommen an (großes Ferienhaus):

Quicki
Nappi 
Wippi
Udo Mundt
benni
bengt
lotte
ll-Klaus (das bin ich) full house (übernachtungsmäßig)

Angelloenne, Thomas, Hayabusa und oh- nemo werden in einem der neuen Ferienhütten schalfen :g 

Mir persönlich wäre es auch lieber, dass wie alle unter einem Dach schlafen könnten, aber die räumlichen Gegebenheiten lassen dieses nicht zu  Falls der ein oder andere das Bedürfniss hat auch noch im Haus unterzukommen, der muß sich einen Schlafsack mitbringen  
Bis auf das Schlafen und das Angeln sind wir so eigentlich immer zusammen #6 .... oder anders ausgedrückt - 

Zum Frühstück, Abendessen und zum gemeinsammen Bier treffen wir uns alle in dem großen Ferienhaus (wird zwar eng - aber es wird klappen :g )


----------



## Nappi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

hallo klaus, das Thema essen und trinken sollten wir als erledigt betrachten, ob 10 oder 12 Nasen ist sch..egal.

Anreise Donnerstag - Abreise bei mir spätestens Rosenmontag nachmittags, Rest egal.

Grüsse Nappi


----------



## Nappi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Habe gerade noch etwas vergessen!!!
Wir können uns mit Sicherheit noch einen Tisch und ein paar Stühle bei Klaus Hansen holen, die wir einfach dazustellen, damit jeder beim Essen einen Platz hat.

Grüsse Nappi


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hallo Hans - sehe ich keinen Millimeter anders ! #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Nappi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade noch etwas vergessen!!!
> Wir können uns mit Sicherheit noch einen Tisch und ein paar Stühle bei Klaus Hansen holen, die wir einfach dazustellen, damit jeder beim Essen einen Platz hat.
> 
> Grüsse Nappi



Soooooo machen wir das ! - Dürfte kein Problem sein !


----------



## bengt (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

vielleicht können wir auch noch ne liste machen, wer wann wieder wegfährt...

ich mach mal den anfang... definitiv sonntach abend...


----------



## langelandsklaus (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Nappi, Wippi und ich wolen am Montag die Heimreise antreten


----------



## angelloenne (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

So, erstmal zusagen und dann Abreise klären.
Wir, Thomas und ich werden Donnerstag gegen Mittag aufschlagen,nachdem wir das Boot in Großenbrode verladen haben, über Kiel / Flensburg / Kolding.
Abreise Montag mittag, je nach Wetter.
Wir freuen uns,wird mit sicherheit ein geiles Karnevalsangeln#g


----------



## Hayabusa (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin moin
reise donnerstag mittag an und fahre montag abend wieder zurück


----------



## langelandsklaus (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

So wie es aussieht, reisen die meisten ja dann am Donnerstag an. Am besten Ihr schickt mir über PN mal Eure Mobilnummer (ein paar habe ich ja schon). Ich werde dann eine Liste mit den Rufnummern erstellen und Euch diese dann zurückschicken. So kann man sich auch mal kurzschließen.  

Die 4 Abendessen sind ja wohl schon klar #6 

Es sollte jeder noch etwes zum Frühstück mitbringen (für die 4 Tage)

Bettwäsche, Handtücher und Watbux nicht vergessen ! Vielleicht lasse ich meine Schüssel auch im Hafen von Kolding liegen - das mache ich wetterabhängig. Wenn Schei...wetter ist, sollte man auch an eine Spinnrute denken und ggf. auch an das Geschirr für den sog. Forellenpuff :m


----------



## Udo Mundt (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Werde wie erwähnt mit Benni am Donnerstagvormittag eintreffen.
Slippen wollte ich in Stenderup Hage. ( je nach Wetterlage ). Vielleicht kann man ja vorab schon das Haus beziehen und den Wagen leerräumen.
Abreise ist am Sonntag geplant.


----------



## Lotte (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,

 man, man ihr könnt fragen stellen |supergri !!!!! ich habe aber noch keine antwort auf lager!!!! |kopfkrat naja, diese kann ich euch geben: abreise definitiv nicht vor montag |supergri:m!!!! da müßte schon richtig was abgehen bei uns!!!!

*ich freue mich riesig auf euch!!!!!!!
*wollteichnursonebenbeiauchmalsagen*
*


----------



## Fitti (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Wenn ich Zeit habe komm ich auf ne Stippvisite vorbei  |wavey:


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Soooo, die Frage, wer in dem großen Ferienhaus wohnt und wer in den Hütten ist nun auch geklärt - *alle schlafen jetzt in den Hütten*, da das gr. Ferienhaus wohl schon seit längerem vermietet ist :c    Das kam für mich auch überraschend, aber was solls. Jetzt werden 3-4 Hütten angemietet.
Was das Essen und das gemeinsamme Zusammensitzen anbetrifft, bleibt alles beim alten. Klaus Hansen stellt und den Tagungsraum dafür zur Verfügung  #6 - Ich denke das ist auch so i.O. - oder.

Falls jemand Einwände hat, der möge das hier posten. 

Da Fam. Hansen morgen in Urlaub fährt, werde ich das heute Abend alles klar machen müssen :g


----------



## Hayabusa (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

dann hau mal rein ....
freue mich schon auf das treffen
hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hab heute erfahren das ich im Feb. an 2 Wochenenden hintereinander arbeiten muß #q
Schade aber das Karnevalsangeln fällt somit für mich flach :c


----------



## quicksilver540 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Moin Moin ,ne Klaus ich habe überhaupt keine Einwände#6 .Das mit Oh Nemo is ja man sch..... Naja er muss ja sowieso am Abend vorbeikommen und uns bekochen,er hat uns doch grünkohl versprochen|kopfkrat .Ich war heut extra noch mal los und habe die umliegenden Boots und Angelhändler bereichert.Habe auch Olafs Boot bei unserem Händler gesehen(aber warum der Händler ein Preisschild rangehängt hat weiss ich auch nicht).Gruss Marco


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				quicksilver540 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit Oh Nemo is ja man sch..... Naja er muss ja sowieso am Abend vorbeikommen und uns bekochen,er hat uns doch grünkohl versprochen|kopfkrat .Gruss Marco



Nee nee, das war Dorschfileit. Jetzt gibt es einen Abend nicht´s zu essen  :c 

Schade, aber die Arbeit geht nun mal vor, davon finanzieren wir ja schließlich alle unser Hobby |rolleyes .

Jörg, hast Du denn das AB Bootsanglertreffen im März schon mit Deinem Arbeitgeber abgeklärt ?


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

So ich habe gestern von der Boot aus für uns 3 große Hütten bei Klaus Hansen klargemacht und angeleiert, dass mein Boot am 03.02.05 aus dem Winterschlaf geholt wird  

Mobilrufnummern sende ich Euch noch zu.


----------



## quicksilver540 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Moin Mädels,was mir gerade einfällt ,wir brauchen ja auch Angelkarten,wie schaut es da aus?Bekommen wir die in Albo?Gruss Marco


----------



## Udo Mundt (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Nee nee, das war Dorschfileit. Jetzt gibt es einen Abend nicht´s zu essen  :c
> 
> Dann werde ich wohl mal das Fischbraten übernehmen. Zutaten bringe ich mit, den Fisch müßt Ihr fangen  #:
> Als Beilage empfehle ich Kartoffelsalat oder Bratkartoffeln.


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				quicksilver540 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Mädels,was mir gerade einfällt ,wir brauchen ja auch Angelkarten,wie schaut es da aus?Bekommen wir die in Albo?Gruss Marco


Jeep, die bekommt Ihr am Campingplatz.

Wir werden wohl auch erst die Unterkunft beziehen und dann meine Senfte in Kolding in´s Wasser schmeißen.  
Die Handynummern haben wir ja jetzt ausgetauscht, so dass wir und dort vor Ort noch mal kurzschließen können.


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Aaaaach so, kann sein, dass wir noch Besuch bekommen dort oben - ist aber wohl wetterabhängig :m


----------



## bengt (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Danke, Klaus, für die Telefonnummern...
vielleicht können alle boardies mit boot schon mal ihren

bootsnamen, rufzeichen und ggf. MMSI

an klaus per PN übermitteln. klaus, könnntest du die mit in die liste übernehmen und wieder verteilen???!?!
damit wir uns auf dem wasser verabreden können. da müssen wir ja nicht doppelt teure roaming-gebühren auflaufen lassen...

ich fang schon mal damit an und schick dir ne pn... hoffe, die anderen ziehen mit...


----------



## langelandsklaus (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hallo bengt,

ich kann Dir zwar meinen Bootsnamen sagen, aber ohne Funke an Bord nützt Euch das ja auch nicht´s.
Quicki hat, so wie ich das sehe, auch keine Funke - wir werden wohl Rauchzeichen geben müssen :q


----------



## bengt (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

uuups... ok, das issn argument  :q 
ich dachte, bei euren super-schüsseln ist ne funke "automatisch" mit drin... 
aber irgendwo muß man ja anfangen zu sparen...


----------



## langelandsklaus (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				bengt schrieb:
			
		

> uuups... ok, das issn argument  :q
> ich dachte, bei euren super-schüsseln ist ne funke "automatisch" mit drin...
> aber irgendwo muß man ja anfangen zu sparen...



genau - war geldlich nicht mehr drinn :m  - nee habe den Funkschein noch nicht


----------



## angelloenne (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hallo Lotte, alles gute zum Geburtstag |laola:  |laola:  |clown:  |clown:  #2  #2  |clown:  |schild-g  |birthday:  |schild-g  |birthday:  #g  #g  #g


----------



## Lotte (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				angelloenne schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lotte, alles gute zum Geburtstag |laola:  |laola:  |clown:  |clown:  #2  #2  |clown:  |schild-g  |birthday:  |schild-g  |birthday:  #g  #g  #g




moin-moin,

 |rotwerden  |peinlich  mööööönsch, so langsam wird das ja peinlich!!!! hatte gar nicht gedacht, daß das jemand mitbekommt!!!!! und dann auch noch hier!!!! irre!!!!

Danke Euch !!!!

ich werde selbstverständlich noch nen kleinen auf meinen burzeltag ausgeben beim karnevalsangeln!!!! versteht sich ja von selbst!!!! klaus darf als erster durch mein fernglas schauen, versprochen!!!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Tach alle zusammen !

@ Lotte: ich werde wohl auch einen ausgeben müssen !   

Habe gerade mit Nappi gesprochen. Da es um die Jahreszeit sehr kalt dort oben sein kann, insbesondere auf´n Boot, werden wir wohl am Strand Muscheln suchen  

Nee, jetzt mal im ernst. Nappi, Wippi, Lotte und ich werden wohl, so wie es jetzt aussieht, eine Hütte beziehen.

Stimmt bitte unter Euch ab, wer mit wem in eine Haus geht, und wer was z.B. zum Frühstück mitbringt - es macht keinen Sinn, wenn jeder 10 Rollen Klopapier mitbringt - wir wollen ja schließlich noch angeln und nicht den ganzen Tag auf der Presse sitzen :q  - Ihr wißt, was ich meine !? |kopfkrat


----------



## bengt (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

sag mal, welche hytter hast du denn eigentlich gebucht??? die luksus 6 personen?? sprich alle nicht genannten gehen in EIN weiteres häuschen???

UND:

nimmt herr hansen nur kroner oder auch euronen???


----------



## angelloenne (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hallo, ist mir /uns egal, mit wem wir uns die Hütte teilen.
Zum Frühstück bringen wir Butter,Wurst Käse und Marmelade mit,denke jeder was er braucht für 3-4 Tage + Lanchpaket für Unterwegs, beim gem. Frühst. werden wir ordentlich tauschen, oder ?
Brötchen gibt es doch sicherlich im Camp, oder?


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				bengt schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal, welche hytter hast du denn eigentlich gebucht??? die luksus 6 personen?? sprich alle nicht genannten gehen in EIN weiteres häuschen???
> 
> UND:
> 
> nimmt herr hansen nur kroner oder auch euronen???



Klaus Hansen nimmt auch Teuro´s  

Die Hütten sind für 6 Peronen. Wenn jeder sein Equipment noch mitbringt, dann glaube ich, sind wir mit 4 Personen pro Hütte gut beraten :g 

@ angelloenne

Brötchen wird es wohl geben |kopfkrat


----------



## bengt (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

wir sind insgesamt 9?!?! 
auf deiner tel-liste zumindest...
dh die zweite hütte werden wir wohl mit 5 belegen, oder?!?
oder will einer ne einzelhütte???


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Wir sind 11 Personen - vielleicht werde es aber auch 14 werden - ist wetterabhängig


----------



## Lotte (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind 11 Personen - vielleicht werde es aber auch 14 werden - ist wetterabhängig




boahhhhh, da muß ich ja nen großen topf voll kohl mitbringen  :q  |supergri  :m !!!!!

was haben die denn dort für nen herd???? wer meldet sich denn freiwillig zum kartoffelschälen?????


----------



## bengt (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

aha...
ok, mir ist es schietegal, mit wem ich die hütte teile...
kenne euch ja alle noch nicht...
wenn sich nichts weiteres ergibt, klaus, dann sprich doch ein machtwort und teile die hütten bitte ein...



@ lotte: kartoffelschälen, kein problem, da helf ich dir, muß ich zu hause ja auch immer machen


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				bengt schrieb:
			
		

> aha...
> ok, mir ist es schietegal, mit wem ich die hütte teile...
> kenne euch ja alle noch nicht...
> wenn sich nichts weiteres ergibt, klaus, dann sprich doch ein machtwort und teile die hütten bitte ein...



Ach bengt, das wird sich vor Ort regeln lassen - wir sind doch alle volljährig


----------



## Tiffy (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hörtma,

da ich wetterabhängig ja auch aufschlagen könnte, möchte ich den Antrag stellen keinen Kohl zu kochen. 

Es bleibt sonst nur die Flucht. Bier, Kohl, kleine Hütten und Blähungen das geht ja gaaaaar nicht  :q


----------



## angelloenne (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

keine bange bengt, bin weltmeister im kartoffelschälen :q 
das mir der einteilung, sehe ich wie llk 2,20m


----------



## bengt (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt bitte unter Euch ab, wer mit wem in eine Haus geht, und wer was z.B. zum Frühstück mitbringt - es macht keinen Sinn, wenn jeder 10 Rollen Klopapier mitbringt - wir wollen ja schließlich noch angeln und nicht den ganzen Tag auf der Presse sitzen :q  - Ihr wißt, was ich meine !? |kopfkrat



na gut, die herren... dachte ja nur, wegen "düd und dat" mitbringen usw...


----------



## quicksilver540 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin mädels ,sagt mal was den mit tiffy los?der is doch sonst nicht so zimperlich:q :q .wenn ich da so an das herbsttreffen denke merkt er sowoiso nicht wer nachts neben ihm liegt und einen fahren lässt:g .übrigens läuft mein boot draussen schon warm.ich schleppe jeden tag durch den garten damit .wenn e sgehtr hätte ich gern die einzelhütte weil ich dort mit drei süssen blonden däninen verabredet bin die mich nach dem anstrengenden angeltag massieren und verwöhnen wollen#6 #6 .bis in 7 taaaaaaagggggggeeeeeennn:m :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				quicksilver540 schrieb:
			
		

> ....hätte ich gern die einzelhütte weil ich dort mit drei süssen blonden däninen verabredet bin die mich nach dem anstrengenden angeltag massieren und verwöhnen wollen#6 #6 .bis in 7 taaaaaaagggggggeeeeeennn:m :m



Hey Quicki :q  wir haben uns dort oben zum Fischen verabredet, nicht zum Fi.... ! :m  Du brauchst auch nicht nur eine Rute mitbringen - bring sie einfach alle mit


----------



## Benni (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Ich schmeiß mich echt weg bei den ganzen Sprüchen und bin schon schwer in Wallung.
Freue mich tierisch euch alle kennen zu lernen und meine ersten geh ääähhh Schlepperfahrungen zu sammeln.
Wenn Ihr alle Kartoffeln schält,(auser Klaus,der ja Muscheln suchen möchte)können ja Udo und ich derweil noch einige Fische fangen. :q 
Welche Hütte und mit wem ist mir auch schnuppe und mitbringen tuhe ich natürlich auch etwas.

@Klaus ,du wolltest doch hauptsächlich die Tel.Nr. der Fahrer austauschen od ?
Dann wird Udo gewiss eine Liste bekommen haben und auch seine Nr. hat er dir bestimmt schon gegeben.
Ich  Pn dir trotzdem mal noch meine Nr.durch,vielleicht brauchst du Sie ja doch.

#h Gruß, Benni


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

So Jungs, ich hoffe, das wir in einer Woche alle schön bei ner Tasse Bier zusammensitzen und und über die Tagesergebnisse freuen können. Ich werde am WE mal die Angelsachen packen  
Hier gibt es das aktuelle Wetter vor Ort von dmi.dk - die sind eigentlich immer recht zuverlässig :g


----------



## Lotte (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,

wie schaut es denn aus???? welche sachen *muß jeder*  mitbringen???

toilettenpapier?
bettzeug?????
handtücher????
besteck???
ist alles zum kochen vor ort????


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> wie schaut es denn aus???? welche sachen *muß jeder*  mitbringen???
> 
> ...


Wathose  - JA - oder wir legen die Boote nach Kolding in den Hafen


----------



## toddy (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hi Ihr Bootsverrückten Lillebeltleute!!
Wenn Ich darf werde Ich auch noch fü eine Nacht unser kleines Treffen besuchen.
Werde mich am Wochenende mal um ne Hütte kümern.
Habe echt lust mal ein par Leut aus dem AB kennenzulernen!
Komme wenn es geht mit Quicksilver 500 Fish u 2 noch nicht AB `lern.

Gruss Toddy.


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				toddy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ich darf werde Ich auch noch fü eine Nacht unser kleines Treffen besuchen.
> Werde mich am Wochenende mal um ne Hütte kümern.
> Habe echt lust mal ein par Leut aus dem AB kennenzulernen!
> Komme wenn es geht mit Quicksilver 500 Fish u 2 noch nicht AB `lern.
> ...



Hallo Toddy, kannst gerne kommen und bringe Dein Boot mit #6 
Wird schon ne spaßige Sache


----------



## toddy (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Klar, ohne Boot werd Ich wohl nich kommen.
Wenn gepilkt wird geht es auch mit 4 pers .
Vom Schlepen hab ich eigentlich keine Ahnung, will es aber versuchen .
Mit dicken tieflaufenden Mann s und Dipsys!
Wir haben auf dem Boot nen 25 Ps 4 Takt , können wir langsam genug Fahren zum Schleppen????


----------



## Fitti (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Werde wenn das Wetter es zulässt ne Stippvisite machen  |wavey:


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				toddy schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, ohne Boot werd Ich wohl nich kommen.
> Wenn gepilkt wird geht es auch mit 4 pers .
> Vom Schlepen hab ich eigentlich keine Ahnung, will es aber versuchen .
> Mit dicken tieflaufenden Mann s und Dipsys!
> Wir haben auf dem Boot nen 25 Ps 4 Takt , können wir langsam genug Fahren zum Schleppen????



Du brauchst zum Schleppen auch nich unbedingt Rigger  - die Dipsy´s tuen es auch, vielleicht noch mit nem Apex dahinter  :g  

Ich denke Dein 25 PS 4 - takter ist langsam genug zum Schleppen. 
Klappt bei meiner Gurke ja auch mit 150 Pferdchen


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Fitti schrieb:
			
		

> Werde wenn das Wetter es zulässt ne Stippvisite machen  |wavey:



Gut Fitti - mach das mal ! #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

So ich gehe jetzt mal in den Keller meine Angelsachen packen.
Freue mich schon riesig.
Eure Mobilrufnummern habe ich gerade mal in meinem Handy gespeichert. :g


----------



## bengt (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

schiete fiete,
das wetter wird ja pünktlich zu unserem treffen mies...
laßt uns doch schon morgen treffen...!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

bengt, warte mal ab  

kurze Info noch für die Bootsfahren: für die Slippe in Kolding braucht Ihr ein 25 DKR Stück ! :g


----------



## bengt (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> kurze Info noch für die Bootsfahren: für die Slippe in Kolding braucht Ihr ein 25 DKR Stück ! :g



25 kronen stück???? solln wir uns das noch kurz prägen???  |kopfkrat datt jibbt es doch janich.... oder???


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				bengt schrieb:
			
		

> 25 kronen stück???? solln wir uns das noch kurz prägen???  |kopfkrat datt jibbt es doch janich.... oder???


uuups - ich meinte natürlich ein 20 Kronen Stück 

So wie es aussieht sind wir jetzt zu 14 Personen und 7 Booten - oder habe ich mich da verzählt |kopfkrat


----------



## toddy (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

HalloKlaus, Wie war das denn nun mit dem Essen für ca 15 pers. am sonntag?
Ich bin zu nahezu allen Schandtaten bereit!--Bringe natürlich auch die Zutaten mit.
Wir werden voraussichtlich ca 15 Uhr am Sa anreisen zu 3 tt.


----------



## quicksilver540 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Moin Klaus ,was zählst du da wieder??Wer kommt denn noch?Bei mir geht gerade mal wieder alles drunter und drüber.Ich habe gestern beim fischen in Travemünde meinen Trailer zerlegt :v |gr: |uhoh: :c .Werde daher meinen Dachgepäckträger montieren müssen.Neee im ernst ,Trailerwinde ist beim rausslippen explodiert.Werde wohl die nächsten drei Tage durchschlossern.War heut in der Mittagspause los eine 50Tonnenwinde besorgen ,morgen werde ich den zweiten Trailer zerlegen(Polyrollen ab ,Slipphilfe ab etc.dass Problem ist das auf dem Trailer auch noch nen Boot liegt).Ich hoffe ich kann dann in der Nacht von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag meine Quicki vom Trailer heben und den trailer umbauen.Ich wein gleich:c :c .Mal schaun ob alles klappt .Gruss Marco


----------



## toddy (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hab gerade die Hütte bei Gl. Albo Camping gebucht!
Wir sind definitiv mit 3 pers dabei, u wenn keiner was sagt mach ich entweder frisch gefangenes Dorschfilet am So.. oder ich bringe ne vorbereitete Schaschlykpfanne mit Krautsalat mit!!
Für Wünsche bin ich offen!
Mfg Thorsten.


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				toddy schrieb:
			
		

> HalloKlaus, Wie war das denn nun mit dem Essen für ca 15 pers. am sonntag?
> Ich bin zu nahezu allen Schandtaten bereit!--Bringe natürlich auch die Zutaten mit.



Ich hoffe, das mit dem Essen am Sonntag sieht gut aus - Du kannst Dich von mir aus dort oben in der Küche richtig austoben :m 

Dann ist ja die Sache mit dem Abendessen geklärt #6 

toddy, lotte, nappi und ich kümmern uns dann um die Abendessen :g


----------



## Lotte (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				toddy schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade die Hütte bei Gl. Albo Camping gebucht!
> Wir sind definitiv mit 3 pers dabei, u wenn keiner was sagt mach ich entweder frisch gefangenes Dorschfilet am So.. oder ich bringe ne vorbereitete Schaschlykpfanne mit Krautsalat mit!!
> Für Wünsche bin ich offen!
> Mfg Thorsten.



moin-moin,

|kopfkrat dorsch wollte doch schon jemand machen, oder???? hätte aber auch nichts dagegen 2 mal dorsch zu essen!!! soooo frisch bekommt man den eh viel zu selten!!! also, mir ist es egal!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Ich glaube Udo wollte Dorsch machen - dann könnt ihr Euch ja die Arbeit teilen - der eine fährt zum Fischhändler, der andere bereitet ihn dann zu :m 

@ Thorsten - denkt bitte an die Wathosen !


----------



## toddy (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Ja Klaus Ich denke an die Wathosen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich mach denn mal kein Dorsch , damit wir noch was für Zuhause haben!
Ich bringe Schaschlykpfanne mit!
Ich freu mich schon echt drauf!
Schreib ich auch im Namen meiner Kollegen die kein I Net haben !!
@ Klaus Dipsys werde ich wohl Sauteuer in FL bei Sennholz kaufen müssen, da mein GÜNSTIGHÄNDLER ( Pörksen an der Nordseeküste Genzgebiet zu Dänemark irgendwie Insolvent erscheint), oder kennst du noch ne schnelle u. günstige Alternative??


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Wüßte ich jetzt nicht, wo Du auf die Schnelle noch Dipsy´s oder Slidediver her bekommst. Meine sind auch noch unterwegs |uhoh: 

Sonst einfach ein 20 g Blei vorschalten - Ich glaube in Flensburg gibt es noch ein Gerätehökerer |kopfkrat


----------



## angelloenne (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Tobbi,kann dir 2 o. 3 Dipsys leihen,wenn du keine mehr bekommst.

Quicki was machst du am PC, sie zu, das du deinen Trailer flott bekommst !  

Hoffe das bei meinen Trailer alles glatt läuft, hab den auch ne ganze Zeit nich bewegt. |kopfkrat


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				angelloenne schrieb:
			
		

> Quicki was machst du am PC, sie zu, das du deinen Trailer flott bekommst !
> |kopfkrat


Michael, ich wollte es so nicht sagen, aber jetzt hängt der ja schon wieder vor´m AB rum :q 

So Jungs, ich hoffe es ist alles klar bei Euch. Ich war bis gerade mit den Essensvorbereitungen und dem Packen beschäftigt.

Das Wetter scheint ja auch ganz ordentlich zu werden #6  - jedenfalls vom Wind her.

Habt Ihr alle Handynummern gespeichert, die ich Euch geschickt habe ??

Die Abendessen sind jetzt klar - es müßte nur jeder etwas zum Frühstück mitbringen.

Ich sach mal bis morgen Abend. #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

So ! Renovierungsarbeiten für diese Woche abgeschlossen.
Werde morgen meine Einkäufe tätigen, bis jetzt nur meine Angelsachen gepackt und das Boot klar gemacht. Morgen noch ein wenig Sprit bunkern und dann kann das losgehen.
Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, brauche ich für mindestens 11 Personen Kartoffelsalat bzw. Bratkartoffeln.
Hoffentlich hat der Fischdealer genügend Dorschfilée auf Lager :q  
Man sieht sich Donnerstag  #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hallo Udo,

sprich Dich mal mit Toddy ab, der wollte auch etwas zum Abendessen machen - aber ist ja auch egal - man kann sich ja auch mal zum Mittagessen Treffen   #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Udo Mundt schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen noch ein wenig Sprit bunkern und dann kann das losgehen.
> Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, brauche ich für mindestens 11 Personen Kartoffelsalat bzw. Bratkartoffeln.



Hallo Udo, hier die aktuellen Spritpreise in DK. Ich werde mein Boot oben betanken - steht ja eh schon da :m 

11 Personen ?? hast Du mich auch 2 mal gezählt ? :q  - nee ich denke wir sind 14 Personen, vielleicht auch 16 ??? Tiffy und CT haben heute ihr Interesse bekundet - aber wir können ja auch improvisieren


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Wir werden Dich schon satt kriegen  
Außerdem schmeckt Dorschfilee auch ohne Kartoffelsalat super lecker  :q 
Gehe mal davon aus, daß genügend Lebensmittel mitgebracht werden.
Man bedenke auch den Nährwert des Bieres  #g


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Udo Mundt schrieb:
			
		

> Man bedenke auch den Nährwert des Bieres  #g


Wie Bier  ???- ist denn da nicht schon Fastenzeit ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Hayabusa (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

bin auch schon so gut wie unterwegs zum lilebelt.
morgen früh gleich mein boot aufsammeln und dann geht es ab.
werde wohl am frühen nachmittag auflaufen.
bis dahin allen eine gute fahrt .....


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Ich lese hier schon seit etlicher Zeit wünsche Euch bei Eurem Vorhaben da viel Glück aber lasst noch ein paar Forellen drinn! |supergri 
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich nicht am Freitag mal so auf eine Stippvisite rumkommen würde wäre da noch irgendwo ein Plätzchen auf einem der Boote frei? #h


----------



## bengt (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

wenn ichs richtig sehe, sind ja recht viele boote vor ort, dh im schnitt 2 mann 1 boot;
da wird sicher noch platz sein, auch wenn noch nicht eingeteilt ist..


----------



## Lotte (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,

man, man, ich will endlich loooooooosfahren!!!! sche** arbeit!!!!

noch 36 std. dann bin ich auch bei euch!!!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich nicht am Freitag mal so auf eine Stippvisite rumkommen würde wäre da noch irgendwo ein Plätzchen auf einem der Boote frei? #h



Jau Jelle, das sollten wir schon irgendwie hinbekommen  Du solltest >Dir dann vielleicht noch ne Watbux mitbringen, um zu eines der Boote zu gelangen.

Ich habe gepackt und das Auto ist beladen. In 6 Stunden geht es endlich los #6 
Ich wünsche Euch allen eine gute Anreise. Wenn was ist, die verschiedenen Handynummern habt Ihr ja. :g


----------



## quicksilver540 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Moin Mädels,so bin gerade fertig mit dem ganzen Gerödel ,sieht so aus als wenn ich auswandern will,aber egal,lege mich gleich mal für 10Minuten hin und düse dann los.Bis gleich#h #h


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

@LL-Klaus
Eine Wathose ist in meinem Auto immer wenn ich nicht gerade in der Ostsse stehe!!! :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> @LL-Klaus
> Eine Wathose ist in meinem Auto immer wenn ich nicht gerade in der Ostsse stehe!!! :q


Wann wolltest Du denn Freitag vor Ort sein?? - Ist ja direkt bei Dir vor der Haustür |supergri


----------



## Benni (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

So Männers,
meine Frau hat ein riesen Faß Kartoffelsalat und 45 lecker Frikadellen gemacht,wovon aber nur noch 36 Stck da sind. :q 
Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten,bis Udo morgen früh um 6.00 Uhr bei mir ist,obwohl ich noch etwas Zeit brauche mein Zeugs zu packen.( bin erst sehr spät von der Schaffe gekommen.)
Also mach ich mich mal rann und wünsche allen eine gute Fahrt.
#h bis morgen Gruß,
                             Benni
Naja vor dem Heia machen schau ich noch mal kurz ins Board.


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

@LL-Klaus
Oh habe Dich gerade per PN gefragt wann Ihr denn durchstarten wollt ich bin dann da bevor es losgeht!!! Wann ist den Frühstück?


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Benni schrieb:
			
		

> So Männers,
> meine Frau hat ein riesen Faß Kartoffelsalat und 45 lecker Frikadellen gemacht,wovon aber nur noch 36 Stck da sind. :q
> Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten,bis Udo morgen früh um 6.00 Uhr bei mir ist,obwohl ich noch etwas Zeit brauche mein Zeugs zu packen.( bin erst sehr spät von der Schaffe gekommen.)
> Also mach ich mich mal rann und wünsche allen eine gute Fahrt.
> ...



Na das trifft sich ja prima, habe auch schon den Kartoffelsalat für morgen Abend fertig gemacht und dabei gibt es 24 Sauerländer  Dann können wir uns ja das ganze WE von Kartoffelsalat ernähren :m - aber der wird schon nicht schlecht  

@ Jelle - ich denke am Freitag so um 8:00 Frühstück


----------



## angelloenne (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Auch Onkel Lönne hat sein Gerödel verpackt um 4:30h kommt Thomas,seine sachen verstauen und ab nach Großennbrode, Boot verladen und weiter ins "Karneval-Camp"
denke das wir zwischen 14 u. 15 h aufschlagen werden-bis morgen.


----------



## toddy (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

@ Onkel Loenne, Wir kommen dann fast genau 48 Std später!!
Freuen uns aber trotzdem auf das WE!
Toddy


----------



## Udo Mundt (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Alles gepackt, alles verstaut.
Morgen früh um 5 Uhr geht der Wecker und dann immer gen Norden.
Bis nachher  #h


----------



## Tiffy (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Na denn fangt mal schöne Fische #h

Viel Spaß !


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Dann wünsch ich Euch viel Spass und gutes Wetter.
Ich bin mir sicher das Ihr schöne Fische an Bord zieht.
Hoffentlich auch den einen oder anderen Silberbarren.
Freu mich schon auf Eure Berichte.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Wenn Ihr noch ein bißchen Platz im Gepäck habt, dann nehmt mal ein paar Grüße an mein ehemaliges Lieblingsgewässer und meine besten Wünsche für viel Spass und schöne Fische mit.

Ich freu mich schon auf euren Bericht  :m


----------



## Lotte (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,


ich werde verrückt hier  #q !!!

ich wollte doch heute spätestens um 22:00 auf der bahn sein!!! und nun hocke ich immer noch hier, weil so ein paar feine damen meinen, noch ein weiteres glas rotwein trinken zu müssen!!!!!!!!

ich will endlich loooooooooooos!!!!!

@ honeyball:grüße werde ich ausrichten!!!!

@ oh-nemo: selbstverständlich werde ich die bande auch von dir grüßen!!!! richtig, oder????


----------



## Lotte (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,

endlich kann es losgehen!!!!!

ich wünsche allen, die nicht dabei sein können, eine schöne zeit!!!!!!

berichte und bilder werden selbstverständlich folgen!!!!

 #h  tschüß!!!!


----------



## Benni (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Nabend zusammen,
wir d.h Udo und ich sind heute Abend Zuhause angekommen.
Es war einfach ein super gutes Treffen,mit viel Spaß und ich konnte einen Haufen Boardies kennenlernen und Löcher in den Bauch fragen,um noch mehr übers Bootsangeln zu lernen. *Danke für eure Antworten.*

Wir sind Donnerstag mittag in DK angekommen und konnten dann auch schon unsern ersten Turn auf dem Wasser machen.Mit dem Schleppen hatten wir leider keinen Erfolg,aber es ist auf jeden Fall Silber gefangen worden und einige Dorsche haben auch das Tageslicht erblickt wobei die aller meisten leider recht klein waren.
Ich denke das die Anderen über Ihre Fänge noch deutlich berichten werden.
Die meisten werden wohl erst morgen in DK abreisen,so das am Abend die nächsten Berichte folgen.
Die Gemeinschaft und das Wetter waren genial und Essen gab es in höchster Qualität bis zum abwinken.Bis heute mittag sind auch alle immer wohlbehalten wieder an Land gekommen was ja auch nicht selbstverständlich ist.
So,das sollte erst mal reichen,Bilder werden nachgereicht.
Lange werde ich es nicht aushalten ohne wieder aufs Meer zu kommen.
Gruß,
        Benni


----------



## Fitti (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

So ein Mist, wollte ja auf ne Stippvisite vorbei schauen und dann legt sich meine Familie geschlossen mit Erkältung ins Bett  #q .
Hoffe Ihr reichlich Spass gehabt und auch gefangen.
Dann klapps es bei mir eben im März  #h


----------



## quicksilver540 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Moin Mädels,bin auch wieder im Lande#h .War echt nen Superwochenende mit euch #6 #6 .Hat riesig spass gemacht ,auch wenn die erwünschten Fänge etwas ausblieben.Wollte mich auch noch mal bei den ganzen Köchen bedanken#v #v ,war wirklich Wahnsinn was ihr gezaubert habt ,extrem lecker und noch extrem viel viel viel zu viel.Meine Hüttencrew und mein Bootsmaat waren auch perfekt,bis auf Klaus seine Schlafgräusche|kopfkrat |rolleyes #t ,aber nach 8Stunden angeln ,die Wampe vollgefressen und ein Satz Kurze is auch das erträglich:g .Ich hoffe ihr habt im März genauso viel Spass wie wir ,genauso ein Wetter wie wir (war perfekt).Wäre ja so gern im März dabei#q :c .Grüsse aus Hamburg Marco


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Da habt Ihr ja mächtig Spaß gehabt.
Hat Klaus n büschen genarcht :q Seid froh das ich nicht mit war,Ihr hättet gedacht die Stihl würde laufen 
Wo sind denn die Fotos?


----------



## Hayabusa (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

bin auch wieder im lande. das karnevallsangeln hat mir irre viel spaß gemacht. ein dickes kompliment und ein Mega-Respekt nochmal an unsere Köche. Haben jeden Tag was leckeres auf den Tisch gezaubert, auch wenn es kein Fischessen gab.


----------



## langelandsklaus (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hallo, ich bin auch zwischenzeitlich wieder zu Hause aufgeschlagen. Wir haben mein Boot heute noch eben bei ein bisschen Eisgang im Koldinger Hafen rausbekommen.  Hat wirklich Spass gemacht mit Euch :m 
Ich freue mich schon auf des Treffen im März  
Die Bilder werden nachgereicht.


----------



## bengt (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

sitze immer noch im büro, son sch...
aber so ist das, wenn man mal zwei tage ann belt fährt ;-)
deswegen schreib ich jetzt nicht viel, aber das war wirklich ein nettes treffen...
muß sagen, daß ich beruhigt bin, daß ihr freaxx auch nicht so richtig erfolgreich gewesen seid... wenn ich alleine dort oben gewesen wäre, hätte ich wieder gedacht... son mist, DU weißt halt nicht, wies wirklich geht ;-)
danke, thomas, nochmal für die wathose...
und jetzt ein paar bilder...
wenn ich in den nächsten tagen etwas mehr luft habe, werde ich alle meine bilder aufn server packen, von wo ihr euch die dann runterladen könnt...  dann auch in voller größe, hier ist die größe ja etwas dürftig...
wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr auch eure bilder da hochladen, damit wir alle was davon haben... nur son vorschlag, deswegen melde ich mich aber in den nächsten tagen nochmal...


----------



## bengt (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

nochn paar...


----------



## Blauortsand (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Ich war ja leider nur am Freitag auf Stippvisite hat aufjedenfall sehr viel Spass gemacht besonders mal wieder auf 60m Tiefe zu pilken mein besonderen Dank nochmal an LL-Klaus für das mitnehmen! War ja `ne lustige Truppe da wäre ich aufjedenfall gerne das ganze Treffen dabeigewesen mußte dann aber nach den leckeren scharfen Buletten abreisen!


----------



## angelloenne (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

Hallo Jungen´s
so jetzt kann ich auch wieder schreiben-Fehler aufn PC-
hoffe das ihr alle ohne Panne nach Haus gekommen seid, vorallen Stefan mit seiner defekten Windschutzscheibe.
Supertolle Tage , die wir dort verbracht haben und das Schlemmen am Abend,  Super #6 
Mein Dank an die Köche und Spendern der Leckereien.
Die wenigen Fische die wir fingen, sind hart erarbeitet worden, aber es kann ja nur besser werden.
Freue mich schon auf  März


----------



## Lotte (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,

haaallllloooo zusammen  #h !!!!

mein bericht und die bilder werden heute abend kommen!!!! bilder habe ich mal wieder viel zu wenig gemacht  #q !!!! aber egal!!!

muß nun erst einmal alles lesen, was hier zwischendrinn gepostet wurde!!! wenn zeit bleibt will ich mich mal mit dem free-web-space auseinandersetzen!!!! bis heute abend!!!

nur vorab: ich war mit den fischen recht zufrieden!!!!


----------



## Rudi-Angler (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

|welcome:Willkommen zuhause.|welcome:

SKip und ich konnten ja leider nicht mit. aber wir verfolgen euer Treffen genau. Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar schöne Stellen zum Pilken gefunden... #:

Ich warte nun sehnsüchtig auf eure Berichte und eure Fotos ... #4

Ich kann die nächsten 5 Wochen kaum noch erwarten . . . . . #q
Bin grad beim trockenpilken im Wohnzimmer heiß gelaufen :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> nur vorab: ich war mit den fischen recht zufrieden!!!!



ich auch lotte


----------



## Lotte (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karnevallsangeln 2005 am Lille Belt*

moin-moin,

damit sich alle anderen vernünftig ärgern können habe ich den bericht nicht hier geschrieben!!! hier aber der link zu  Lottes Bericht vom Karnevalsangeln 2005


----------

